# AES Avignon : 14/15 mai 2005 : on y danse...



## golf (24 Mars 2005)




----------



## golf (25 Mars 2005)

* par macelene :*​

* les ZAmi(e)s* ​
*Bon tout le Monde en parle... ça y est cette fois ça démarre... 
*​ 
*Le week-end du 14 et 15 Mai 2005... 
Virée en Provence 
AVIGNON.
*​
*Rencontre autour du MAc avec Roberto Vendez 
à la Fnac ©  **d' Avignon.  *​

*Au programme... *​ 
*À 17 heures, présentation de la BD de Roberto et de son travail sur MAc... suivie de la séance de dédicaces ...
avec Roberto en chemise à fleurs...  *​ 


*Puis le soir grande fiesta tous ensembles dans un vieux moulin au bord du Rhône...   *
​ 


*Le week-end est open à Toutes et Tous... *
*Je commence à réserver une auberge 
de Jeunesse entière...    *​ 


*Bon pas trop vite ... on verra au fur et à mesure des confirmations.... *​ 

*à TOutes et TOus... :love: *​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

zan !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
-
-
-
-

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
-
-
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-
-
-


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
-
-
-

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Roberto Vendez   
-
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-
-
-


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
-  Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
-
-

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Roberto Vendez   
-
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-
-
-


Spyro arrête ! j'arrive plus à suivre !!


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
-
-

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Roberto Vendez   
-
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  )

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Roberto Vendez   
-
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  )

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Macounette
- Roberto Vendez   
-
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

* les ZAmi(e)s* ​ 


*Bon tout le Monde en parle... ça y est cette fois ça démarre... 
*​ 

*Le week-end du 14 et 15 Mai 2005... 
Virée en Provence 
AVIGNON.
*​ 


*Rencontre autour du MAc avec Roberto Vendez 
à la Fnac ©  **d' Avignon.  *​ 

*Au programme... *​ 
*À 17 heures, présentation de la BD de Roberto et de son travail sur MAc... suivie de la séance de dédicaces ...
avec Roberto en chemise à fleurs...  *​ 


*Puis le soir grande fiesta tous ensembles dans un vieux moulin au bord du Rhône...   *
​ 


*Le week-end est open à Toutes et Tous... *
*Je commence à réserver une auberge 
de Jeunesse entière...    *​ 


*Bon pas trop vite ... on verra au fur et à mesure des confirmations.... *​ 

*à TOutes et TOus... :love: *​


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  )
-
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Macounette
- Roberto Vendez   
- 
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  )
- nephou  
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Macounette
- Roberto Vendez   
- 
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  )
- nephou  
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Macounette
- Roberto Vendez   
-  supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
-


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  )
- nephou  
- -dc-



*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Macounette
- Roberto Vendez   
-  supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## sylko (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  



*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Macounette
- Roberto Vendez   
-  supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  



*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Macounette
- Roberto Vendez   
-  supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

*   Vous savez quoi ....  I'm happy my ZAaaami(e)s....     *


 ya déjà du monde ...  :style:   D'ores et déjà j'ai réservé 16 places dans une Auberge de Jeunesse... je crois que je vais vite en réserver d'autres...   
JE vous tiens informé rapidement des prix.

JE fais aussi le tour des Petits Hotels  intra-muros...  tout près de tout...   

Pour le transport : 

Depuis PAris le TGV en 2h40 Minutes ...   réception en gare d'Avignon sans problèmes on fera des wagons   

Pis pour tous les autres vous avez l'habitude de tout bien organiser..  Je compte sur Vous ...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  

You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 

Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Macelene of course... 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  



*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




- WebO
- Macounette
- Roberto Vendez   
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2005)

Excellent 
Le RTT est un peu lourd pour être retransmis avec les listes par contre


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
-






-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2005)

:je viens d'avoir une hallucintion : je vais chez idtgv.com et les choix par défaut sont : "aller de Paris à Avignon" :affraid: elle est au point la campagne de Vincent   

$edit$
trop bien même : "A cette date, tous les trains sont complets. Merci de reformuler vos dates de voyage." 


*edit bis*
 le samedi 14/05 à 09h34  	 TGV  06173
Retour : le dimanche 15/05 à 21h01 	TGV DUPLEX 06134


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2005)

Il semble, en effet, qu'il ait quelques pbs dans l'occupation des TGV à ces dates là :affraid:

nb : ce fil n'est pas trop là pour la gestion de ce type de pb


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
-






-
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## poildep (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Hache-Hache (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)  






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   * 
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
-  Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)  
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Hache-Hache (26 Mars 2005)

C'est quoi cette mise à l'index ?
 :mouais: 
:love:








Je crois que malgré tout...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
-  Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)  
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

*Les ZAmi(e)s... * :love: 


Voilà...  merci tout le Monde  ...  je sais pas quoi dire ...en fait...   trop :style: cette future rencontre...

Manque des Gens dans cette liste...     


*Rajout au programme des Réjouissances...  *​

J'ai oublié  de vous parler de Dimanche...   les lendemains de fête ...  c'est repos   

*PArtie de Campagne ...  picnic-détente au bord de la Piscine... dans les Jardins de la Grange... *​

*PS:* Bon et puis tant que j'y suis... Ceux qui ont déjà réservé leur billet, qu'il me fasse un ti MP, je note tout sur mon carnet de route, pour n'oublier personne. Service de ramassage assuré par MAcToch  à la gare TGV de Avignon ...


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette mise à l'index ?:mouais: :love:




Tu n'as pas dit que tu te ferais tout petit...?    Ben voilà c'est fait ...


----------



## poildep (26 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
-  Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )

-  Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)  
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)  [/QUOTE]

On peut faire comme ça aussi...


----------



## poildep (26 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire comme ça aussi...


suffit de demander, m'dame.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
-  Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Talchan (27 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  
You know what les ZAmi(e)s...   *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus  à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto...  
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC...  ​ 





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
-  Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## sylko (27 Mars 2005)

J'ai effectivement l'impression qu'elle sera mémorable.

Tous les records seront battus.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​







- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2005)

:love: les nouveaux inscrits...      SuperMoquette ...   Tu vois double... ?       

JPMiss   et TAlchan ...  welcome   et tous les aiutres aussi       :love:



:rose:   je suis touchée ...  vraiment ...  bon je réserve * ferme* l'Auberge de Jeunesse YMCA tout près du Moulin...  Je réserve * ferme *  Le Moulin pour nous seuls..   

Je tâche de vous préparer un programme ...  un super buffet ... et une journée de remise en jambe le dimanche ...     



PS:  évidement je vais être un peu pénible, mais il va sans dire que j'ai besoin de réponses...  :rose: mais vous avez du temps... sauf pour le couchage... car si plus de monde...  je réserve d'autres places à l' YMCA...   


:style: les ZAmi(e)s ....  :love:


----------



## austin781 (28 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Oh la belle Pomme ! (28 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages  :love: )
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mactambour (28 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​







- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages  :love: )
- Mactambour...    
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## prerima (28 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​ 






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages  :love: )
- Mactambour...    
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​ 






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages  :love: )
- Mactambour...    
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- 






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (28 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​ 






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages  :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- 






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

Des nouvelles,  des nouveaux...          merci TOutes et TOus ...  :love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2005)

Faut pas croire, mais malgré mon pseudo, je ne suis pas un grand fan des Cités d'Or, même si le pseudo en vient !
Et c'est plutôt Picchu que je devrais ramener, c'est le petit oiseau de Tao


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​ 






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages  :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP   Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2005)

un volontaire pour mettre cette ÆS dans le calendrier ?


----------



## nicogala (29 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​ 






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages  :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP   Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## nicogala (29 Mars 2005)

Moi qui aurait bien revu Macélene et LCCM avec plaisir... (oui, bon, "et Mackie aussi"  ) je suis justement à 1000bornes de là  le monde est mal fait des fois...
Une prochaine alors hein ?  ... 'musez-vous bien


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui aurait bien revu Macélene et LCCM avec plaisir... (oui, bon, "et Mackie aussi"  ) je suis justement à 1000bornes de là  le monde est mal fait des fois...
> Une prochaine alors hein ?  ... 'musez-vous bien



 :rose: pas de bol...  Je me disais que quelques Marseillais allaient répondre présent ...  


Pas de bol...  Pour la bonne bouche tu verras les photos même de loin...    @ plus Nico  :love:


----------



## appleman (29 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages  :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP   Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (30 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​ 





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (30 Mars 2005)

Si la moitié des gens qui ne savent pas se décident, on va être très nombreux...


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

*- WebO
- Macounette
- Supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde  mais bon  )
- Supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene  )
- Prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- Scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso 
- Appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Playaman *


    Contente de savoir que vous mourrez d'envie de venir...   :style: 

 Je sais il vous reste du temps pour vous décider ...   

En tous cas, sachez que vous êtes *TOutes et TOus Bienvenidos... *    :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

Suivant les bons conseils de Finn     



Bon trêve de plaisanteries...  Une chose Importante...  je sais c parfois difficile de se décider, d'anticiper...  Mais pour ceux de là-haut qui vienne en train...  regardez vite les dispos de places...

 ce serait couillon de ne pas faire de résas.    

Non, je ne veux pas vous pousser à la conso...  mais c'est histoire de se retrouver ensemble pour faire la Fête  et passer un moment


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- Lorna (y'à que du beau monde :love: mais bon :hein: )
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Switcher (30 Mars 2005)

COMPTEZ-MOI PARMI VOUS... Au moins à partir du Samedi soir... parce que je bosse toute la journée du samedi (snif, grrrr)...

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe avec ces forums, je n'arrive plus à utiliser le bouton "citer", ni sous Camino, ni sous Explorer (je suis sur Free) depuis quelques mois déja... Bizarre ?


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2005)

En tenant compte de la liste je vous propose ceci: 


 - Roberto Vendez  (on verra ...) 
 - LeComcombreMaske *YMCA*
 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- MAdonna (elle sait)
 - Lumai *hôtel*
 - macinside *YMCA*
 - nephou   *YMCA*
 - -dc-   * YMCA*
 - Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile  *YMCA*
 - Grug (élevé sous la mer)   *YMCA*
 - Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)  *YMCA*
- Austin781 (groovy baby)  *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !   *YMCA*
- Taho!   *YMCA*
 - Switcher (dodo chez lui...) 


Vous pouvez aller faire une visite de L'Auberge YMCA .

Les tarifs sont je pense très correctes ...  11 ¤ la nuit, le petit déjeuner 5 ¤, la taxe de séjour 0,25 ¤.

J'ai fait cette liste, car j'ai dû faire la réservation de 22 lits... (ceux qu'ils restent ) Il ne faudrait pas que certains dorment sous le POnt ...   

Ne vous faites pas de soucis... pour ceux de la deuxième liste ...  dans l'état actuel il reste 11 lits. 

N'hésitez pas à me tenir au courant de vos désidératas...


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> COMPTEZ-MOI PARMI VOUS... Au moins à partir du Samedi soir... parce que je bosse toute la journée du samedi (snif, grrrr)...
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe avec ces forums, je n'arrive plus à utiliser le bouton "citer", ni sous Camino, ni sous Explorer (je suis sur Free) depuis quelques mois déja... Bizarre ?


 il y a un sujet consacré aux problémes macG/free (dans vous etes ici, de memoire), ainsi qu'une news (avec une solution, je crois) dans les actualités macgé


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

YMCA

:love: y'a une piscine


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: y'a une piscine


Ben oui c'est pour toi, ça fait un lit de libre 

_Mais y a pas de filles pour se mettre en bikini autour _


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> En tenant compte de la liste je vous propose ceci:
> 
> 
> - Roberto Vendez  (on verra ...)
> ...



comment ça YMCA ?


----------



## Taho! (31 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment ça YMCA ?


Oui, comme la chanson  ! une auberge de jeunesse en gros, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- supermoquette (je dois apporter le plan des agences de lausanne à Monsieur LaKross)
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- supermoquette (double portion si lorna vient)
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2005)

- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher
-






- WebO
- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- sm


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Gilbertus (31 Mars 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
- Gilbertus (au moins le samedi...)
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2005)

Pour deux qui ne peuvent pas se joindre à nous ...    Je sais Lorna c difficile de tout faire ..  :love: 

Sm pas trop d'excuses  , tu pourrais venir en SylkoMobile ... Avec WEbO  et Sylko   


Et welcome Gilbertus ...  :style:  c vrai que Lyon c'est tout près ...       :love:


----------



## Yip (1 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
- Gilbertus (au moins le samedi...)
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Yip : ch'sais pô encore  :sick: (je dois récupérer ma fille le samedi)






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Switcher (3 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher (et sa copine Switcheuse)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
- Gilbertus (au moins le samedi...)
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Yip : ch'sais pô encore  :sick: (je dois récupérer ma fille le samedi)






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (3 Avril 2005)

Il est certain que pour organiser cette *sôterie...*   je suis obligée de vous prévoir un budget..

Pour ce qui est de l'hébergement de la nuit de Samedi à l'YMCA le prix est de 11 ¤ (+0,25 c de taxes de séjour) si petit déjeuner sur place prévoir 5 ¤.

Pour la soirée de Samedi...  plus nous serons, évidement,  mieux ce sera...
J'attends des confirmations des Macgéens en attente  pour vous faire un prix le plus  possible.
JE suis en train de réfléchir pour le dîner de cette soirée. Je vous tiens au courant très vite.

Si des idées, vous avez ...   faites m'en part...    


@ plus  les ZAmi(e)s..  :love:  


MAis je vois que la liste peut encore se remplir, certains ne sont pas venus encore y mettre leur patte...


----------



## Taho! (4 Avril 2005)

Comme on dit, plus on est de fous, moins y'a de riz !

Pour les manquants, Baloo y sait pas encore


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas de rognons pas de cervelle pas de foie pas de poissons crus, _et si tu prévois du lapin à la moutarde tu me préviens avant que j'emmène un paquet de Pépito© !_


 :affraid: t'as quelque chose contre le poisson ?


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2005)

Aller, pourquoi pas, ce serait ma première Mac Rencontre, je passerais avec vous l'aprés midi et le diner du soir   

On peut venir avec Madame ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> On peut venir avec Madame ?




roberto est un grand playboy donc .....
a tes risques et perils


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> roberto est un grand playboy donc .....
> a tes risques et perils



Ok


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Aller, pourquoi pas, ce serait ma première Mac Rencontre, je passerais avec vous l'aprés midi et le diner du soir
> 
> On peut venir avec Madame ?



 c'est avec plaisir que...     en plus avec MAdame... ça manquait de filles 

Bon je vais pas en rajouter, suffit de vous inscrire dans la liste dans le paragraphe adéquat... en reprenant le post (sans oublier d'ôter les balises 





> en début et en fin de post.
> 
> 
> valà si plus d'info je suis à dispositions.


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher (et sa copine Switcheuse)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
- Gilbertus (au moins le samedi...)
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Yip : ch'sais pô encore  :sick: (je dois récupérer ma fille le samedi)
- Blandinewww (j'aurais où dormir, c'est MA ville ! mais l'organisation  ... les zenfants, hein, Yip?)






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

Vivivi,

c'est MA ville !!!

Alors, j'aurais doublement les  si ça ne pouvait pas se faire !!


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher (et sa copine Switcheuse)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
- Gilbertus (au moins le samedi...)
- AuGie ( avec madame si elle le veut bien ) -> Aprés midi et soirée, je dormirais at home 






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Yip : ch'sais pô encore  :sick: (je dois récupérer ma fille le samedi)
- Blandinewww (j'aurais où dormir, c'est MA ville ! mais l'organisation  ... les zenfants, hein, Yip?)






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vivivi,
> 
> c'est MA ville !!!
> 
> ...



Mais c'est aussi MA ville ...      

 oui c'est moi MAcelene...     qui organise ce raout ...  

Pour ce qui est des enfants... yen a beaucoup ???   zont quel âge...?  

Si tu as un endroit pour dormir, je peux éventuellement te proposer qq chose . Me joindre par MP.

Valà...


----------



## Switcher (4 Avril 2005)

Hé, j'hallucine, y'en a déjà 24 dans les "sûrs de venir".

'Achement cool tout ça.

PS : il va vraiment falloir que je pose mon congé pour le samedi, histoire de voir une réunion de Mac-users à la Flaque.


----------



## Yip (4 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _et si tu prévois du lapin à la moutarde tu me préviens avant que j'emmène un paquet de Pépito© !_




Si je viens, je t'amène un tupairvoire de celui que je fais, tu changeras peut-être d'avis (ou alors tu as une allergie à la moutarde   au lapin ?  :mouais:   )

Par contre pour le poisson, je suis d'accord avec toi (sorry Grug  :rose: )


----------



## Tyler (5 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​ 





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher (et sa copine Switcheuse)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
- Gilbertus (au moins le samedi...)
- AuGie ( avec madame si elle le veut bien ) -> Aprés midi et soirée, je dormirais at home 
- Tyler ( par contre en fait je vais rentrer pieuter chez ma cousine qui habite à Tarascon, c'est pas loin,sinon au pire on verra,mais pas de reservation d'auberge pour moi,je suis trop jeune pour ces conneries puis j'ai pas besoin de dormir en fait hi hi hi )






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Yip : ch'sais pô encore  :sick: (je dois récupérer ma fille le samedi)
- Blandinewww (j'aurais où dormir, c'est MA ville ! mais l'organisation  ... les zenfants, hein, Yip?)






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (5 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vivivi,
> c'est MA ville !!!
> Alors, j'aurais doublement les  si ça ne pouvait pas se faire !!


Ta ville ? tu dis ça alors que tu as indiqué être à Paris !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ta ville ? tu dis ça alors que tu as indiqué être à Paris !


ouais faut la bannir


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2005)

* à tous les Nouveaux       j'ai tout noté  ... 




Voilà pour ceux qui vont dormir à l'hôtel:* deux adresses...  pas loin de chez moi , de la Fnac©, pas loin de tout en fait...

*Hôtel Mignon, 12 rue Joseph Vernet.* www.hotel-mignon.com   .
Ici j'ai mis des options jusqu'au 10 Avril pour *3 chambres pour deux personnes .
*Si vous souhaitez réserver ferme, je peux m'en occuper. 
Pour les prix cela me semble très raisonnable.   (2 pers avec 2 lits  56,34 ¤) 


*Hôtel Le Provençal, 13 rue Joseph Vernet* ( en face...   )
Pour le moment ça va, des chambres libres  allant de 49 ¤ pour une personne à 63 ¤ pour 4.
Nous avons encore un peu de temps pour réserver définitivement.


*Pour la rencontre à la Fnac ©...* pour le moment rien de nouveau, nous attendons les parutions dans le petit livre de la Fnac pour le moi de MAi, ainsi que la parution en ligne de l'événement...  


*Pour la soirée...au Moulin...*  je suis sur la bonne voie...   j'attends de retrouver une copine   pour mettre la touche finale au dîner.

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que étant donné la proximité des vignes   de la région que
Mactambour et moi même nous vous  offrirons la dégustation d'un crû de la Casa©  :rose:    


bon voilà reste surement quelques petits détails à mettre au point... mais c'est sur la bonne voie ... Si certains ont des questions à poser qu'ils n'hésitent pas. 

Merci encore à TOutes et à TOus ceux qui vont faire le déplacement...  :rose:  .


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

Oui, j'habite à Paris.

Je n'en suis pas moins une Avignonaise de souche !!!

née exactement à Montfavet (pas de commentaire SVP, ceux qui connaissent...  )

Et puis, si je commence à vous raconter ma vie, vous allez me bannir pour de bon !! (  SM)

15 démenagements, 6 départements, 4 régions, 9 établissements jusqu'au bac (sans aucun renvoi  )...


Un hôtel dans le bas de la rue de la République :

*le splendid hôtel* 17 rue Agricol Perdiguier - 04 90 86 14 46

ni design ni même "style", plutôt dans le type des hôtels "viellots" (y'a qu'à voir le nom  ), il dispose quand même de tout ce qu'il faut (sanitaires dans la chambre)

Son gros atouts : à peine plus cher que le formule 1 loin du centre (gare TGV). Un tarif record pour le centre-ville, la base étant le double - minimum -dudit formule1 pour dormir intra-muros 
bon à noter pour petit budget !  

*Macelene*, je reviens te répondre plus tard (déjà hier, j'ai pas réussi...  )

parce que zhom a une envie pressante de faire du shopping (si, si !! j'ai bien dit shopping, mais j'ai pas dit lequel...  )


----------



## Yip (5 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​ 





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher (et sa copine Switcheuse)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
- Gilbertus (au moins le samedi...)
- AuGie ( avec madame si elle le veut bien ) -> Aprés midi et soirée, je dormirais at home 
- Tyler ( par contre en fait je vais rentrer pieuter chez ma cousine qui habite à Tarascon, c'est pas loin,sinon au pire on verra,mais pas de reservation d'auberge pour moi,je suis trop jeune pour ces conneries puis j'ai pas besoin de dormir en fait hi hi hi )
- Yip : bon, cette fois c'est sûr, on vient !  (avec Madame Yip et la marmotte)






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- playaman
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww (j'aurais où dormir, c'est MA ville ! mais l'organisation  ... les zenfants, hein, Yip?)






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2005)

:style: la liste est longue ...    Yip de ta venue...  Les Sudistes sont en nombre...   

Mais c'est géant y'en a plein de partout qui vienne...  ça va être super...     

On va en regretter un max...  Paul et Sylvia, Poidep, Fanrem (merci de ton ti mot ... ), SM  (à moins qu'il ne change d'avis ), ceux de tout en  haut   Nass...  ...  enfin ... une bonne bande ...  :love:


----------



## playaman (7 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *


*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... ​







- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez :love:
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro :love: :love:
- Madonna (même si Roberto annule au dernier moment  )
- Lumai (j'prévoierai l'équipement "saharienne" )
- macinside (chez helene, prévoir une 2 em place, on sait jamais  arrive en avion )
- nephou  
- -dc-
- Sylko ...et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Grug (élevé sous la mer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Talchan (enfin j'vais voir l'artiste)
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix (à la Flaque© *uniquement !*) :affraid: 
- Austin781 (groovy baby)
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (j'emporte Austin dans mes bagages :love: )
- Mactambour...    
- Taho! (_Le Mac existe, je l'ai lu en BD_, vous pensez bien que je vais pas rater ça ! )
- Switcher (et sa copine Switcheuse)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. :love:
- Gilbertus (au moins le samedi...)
- AuGie ( avec madame si elle le veut bien ) -> Aprés midi et soirée, je dormirais at home 
- Tyler ( par contre en fait je vais rentrer pieuter chez ma cousine qui habite à Tarascon, c'est pas loin,sinon au pire on verra,mais pas de reservation d'auberge pour moi,je suis trop jeune pour ces conneries puis j'ai pas besoin de dormir en fait hi hi hi )
- Yip : bon, cette fois c'est sûr, on vient !  (avec Madame Yip et la marmotte)
- playaman





- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon from Lyon 
- Blandinewww (j'aurais où dormir, c'est MA ville ! mais l'organisation  ... les zenfants, hein, Yip?)






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- Hache-Hache (je me ferai tout petit... !)
- Bouche Dorée (toute petite avec H-H)
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ... Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
-




_________________________________________

j'ai besoin de vacances, je passe en c'est sur 
Sylko il te reste une place dans ta voiture de rève ? Je n'ai plus de permis (bien fait pour ma...)​


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman





- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 

C'est juste pour alléger un peu le post...    Tout le monde est là...


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2005)

*URGENT enfin un peu...

*Le mois de Mai devient un peu chargé en touristes...  je suis obligée de réserver des places à l'YMCA...
J'ai obtenu de pouvoir bloquer jusqu'à lundi 11 Avril la réservation...
Je ne veux pas mettre de pression...  mais vous comprendrez aisément.
JE reste à votre disposition... 
*Et si l'envie vous titille encore n'hésitez pas ... si vous voulez dormir à l'auberge de Jeunes...    :rose: 
  
*​ 





- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## petou (7 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 

C'est juste pour alléger un peu le post...    Tout le monde est là...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2005)

Ça va être énorme...


----------



## mactambour (7 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être énorme...



Et j'espère bien qu'il y aura toutes les Medias possibles !!!     y compris celles de la Confédération Helvétique   

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et j'espère bien qu'il y aura toutes les Medias possibles !!!     y compris celles de la Confédération Helvétique
> 
> :love:



Oui, en nombre et bien représentés...  On compte aussi sur toi SM. :love:


----------



## Balooners (11 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 
C'est avec regrets que je me vois dans l'obligation de ne pas venir ayant un contre temps à Paris. C'est vraiment dommage, car je me voyais déjà avec la BD ...


----------



## Taho! (11 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> - Balooners


  je vais devoir faire le voyage seul


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

BAloo...    dommage...   tu vas nous manquer ...    la prochaine fois  c pas loin Avignon ...    






JE vais bloquer mes réservations à l'auberge YMCA (de jeunesse) demain...  :rose:  en espérant que les Hésitants s'ils sont de la partie aient encore de quoi dormir et pas sous le Pont...    



Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas...  :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

*Pouvez vous me confirmer dans la matinée la réservation de votre Dodo...     * 

*- Spyro 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- AuGie (2)
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou*


----------



## Taho! (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pouvez vous me confirmer dans la matinée la réservation de votre Dodo...     *
> *- Taho!*


Mais, heu ! j'avais déjà confirmé par MP ! :mouais:   
bien sur que je viens et que je dodote là bas !


----------



## golf (12 Avril 2005)

On se calme, il y a plus important aujourd'hui que le flood 




			
				Rapel de macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Important : *


*Pouvez vous me confirmer dans la matinée la réservation de votre Dodo...     *
*- Spyro 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- AuGie (2)
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou*


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

Oui, c'est fait pour moi: du vendredi au lundi avec Sylko.


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

On se calme, il y a plus important aujourd'hui que le flood 



*Pouvez vous me confirmer dans la matinée la réservation de votre Dodo...     *
*- Spyro 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- AuGie (2)
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou



Merci Golf , tu as raison ya un fil pour ça ...   

Merci aussi à tout le monde d'avoir répondu à mon message.  Tout est OK.    

Je prépare la suite   :love: 
*


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

*Tout est OK...    * 

Chambre de Filles...  Chambre de mecs...    Enfin bon on verra bien ceux qui arrivent à remonter la côte jusque là bas...


----------



## Cillian (16 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 






- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
-






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 
Désolé, je ne pourrai pas me joindre à vous, le 14 je suis déjà invité à un mariage et le 15 on finira les restes de la veille (surtout les fonds de bouteilles )


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

ben voilà je me suis activée ce matin...    


 Suggestion.


*Anchoïade...*  assortiment de légumes crus  avec des petites sauces pour trempouiller... avec des trucs de la région sudiste... 


*Paëlla Valenciana...*  (ça vous dit ...? ) 


*Salade de fruits frais...*  de saison...   


 accompagné *de Nectar de LAudun...  *   Côte du Rhône de la Maison offert par MActambour et moi même... :rose:  


*  Le tout pour 8¤50..*.   et vous avez le droit de me dire si ça vous chante...et si ça vous convient


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2005)

Ça me paraît impec, parfait, pico-bello. Ça me donne déjà envie de _ruper_.  :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2005)

C'est paaaarfait !


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

De bleu de bleu !!

 :love:


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà je me suis activée ce matin...
> 
> 
> Suggestion.
> ...



Moi ça me va, c'est juste qu'il faudrait m'envoyer un colis


----------



## Taho! (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est marrant, j'ai pareil !


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me va, c'est juste qu'il faudrait m'envoyer un colis



tu veux qu'on te l'apporte ???


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu veux qu'on te l'apporte ???



Je vois ça d'ici : qui sait qui conduit la voiture avec le gyrophare pour signaler le convoi exceptionnel ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

iMax comme ça c'est sur que backcat le recevra


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> iMax comme ça c'est sur que backcat le recevra



            Une précision quand même... BackCat n'est pas certain de recevoir le colis en temps et en heure...  :love:


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2005)

Rho làlà, Olivier.... 

Je vais bientôt être obligé d'acheter un Tomtom Go si ça continue 

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 





- Macelene of course... 
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les voies du seigneur sont inpenetrables...


En tout cas celles du flood, elles mènent toujours aux fraises, qu'on se le dise :rateau:


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 






- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
-






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pim (20 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (20 Avril 2005)

Pour le moment, je suis seul dans ma Taho!Mobile pour faire la route, je propose donc du co-voiturage depuis Grenoble, ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## ange_63 (20 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
-ange_63






- Macounette
- Stook ( voir boulot mais si je viens,dormirai chez mon cousin a cavaillon ) 
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

*Bienvenue les nouveaux...*     . *Manque Finn et Prérima...*   :love: 

Pitinn rhâââââ ©  on va faire salle comble


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
Je vous invite TOutes et TOus à la dédicace de la BD de Roberto... 
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... Le tout autour du MAC... 
et sa Soirée au Vieux Moulin...
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
-ange_63
-Stook





- Macounette
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Ange, Pim 
et effectivement, on attend Prerima et Finn..... 
en tout cas, content de pouvoir venir meme si je confirme un peu tard....

ps: @Golf...désolé pour le flood d'hier, je me croyais dans l'autre sujet sur cet AES.....


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - LeComcombreMaske * YMCA*
 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA*
 - Sylko  *YMCA  3 nuits* 
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme ! *YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA 3 nuits*
- Playaman  *YMCA 3 nuits*
 - petou *YMCA*
 - pim *YMCA*
 - ange_63 *YMCA *

16 personnes à ce jour il reste donc 6  places dispos...    

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 



- Gilbertus peux tu me dire si tu restes la nuit de samedi...  


"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA*
 - Sylko  *YMCA  3 nuits* 
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme ! *YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA 3 nuits*
- Playaman  *YMCA 3 nuits*
 - petou *YMCA*
 - pim *YMCA*
 - ange_63 *YMCA *

15 personnes à ce jour il reste donc 7  places dispos...    

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​


----------



## Taho! (20 Avril 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, je suis seul dans ma Taho!Mobile pour faire la route, je propose donc du co-voiturage depuis Grenoble, ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


Je suis le seul à venir de Grenoble ?


----------



## petou (20 Avril 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...​ 
- Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA*
- macinside *YMCA *
- -dc-  *YMCA*
- Sylko  *YMCA  3 nuits* 
- Grug   *YMCA*
- Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
- Oh la belle Pomme ! *YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA 3 nuits*
- Playaman  *YMCA 3 nuits*
- pim *YMCA*
- ange_63 *YMCA *

14 personnes  à ce jour il reste donc 8  places dispos...     
*PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​​


 - petou _ : Erreur, je mange, mais je ne dors pas...avec vous...Désolé_


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA*
 - Sylko  *YMCA  3 nuits* 
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme ! *YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA 3 nuits*
- Playaman  *YMCA 3 nuits*
- pim *YMCA*
 - ange_63 *YMCA *

14 personnes à ce jour il reste donc 8  places dispos...    

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 



- Gilbertus peux tu me dire si tu restes la nuit de samedi...  


"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> - Gilbertus peux tu me dire si tu restes la nuit de samedi...



 Coucou macelene 

Salut à tous. Cela fait un petit moment que je ne suis pas venu sur MacGé...

Bon toujours okay pour le petit tour à Avignon, je ne reste pas pour la nuit, en tout cas pas toute le nuit     

Le programme est prêt ??? Il faut que je me relise tout le thread, ou quelqu'un peu me faire un petit résumé ???


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Coucou macelene
> 
> Salut à tous. Cela fait un petit moment que je ne suis pas venu sur MacGé...
> 
> ...




Tout soudain©  tu me fais penser que je vais vous faire ça ...  mais bon j'ai un peu de temps...  

Sinon  si tu viens en voiture, ben c'est à 17 heures à la Fnac.  mais keep in contact by Mp


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

Rhâââââââââââ pas lovely !

 Ça m'était sorti de la tête mais c'est le "we" pendant lequel j'organise un petit symposium avec des copains juges et commissaires de police (sic!) dans ma modeste maison de campagne en Ardèche (déjà approuvée par monsieur et madame scarabée ).

 Mais l'occasion est trop belle et comme c'est à 120km d'Avignon je vais me faire un petit A/R fissa (avec mes invités je devrais pouvoir éviter les radars ) pour ne pas rater cet événement!

 Donc je ne sais pas quand je viendrai mais je vais me débrouiller pour passer voir vos bonnes bouilles!

 Merci macélène pour l'invit'


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââââââââ pas lovely !
> 
> Donc je ne sais pas quand je viendrai mais je vais me débrouiller pour passer voir vos bonnes bouilles!
> 
> Merci macélène pour l'invit'



 MAis si tu fais cet aller-retour c'est très sympa. :love:  Si tu as besoin d'indications n'hésite pas... 
PS: vous allez recevoir un MP


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââââââââ pas lovely !
> (...) avec des copains juges et commissaires de police (...)



*ça peut avoir des amis ces gens là comme ça... ?*  

 :mouais:


----------



## sylko (23 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââââââââ pas lovely !
> 
> Ça m'était sorti de la tête mais c'est le "we" pendant lequel j'organise un petit symposium avec des copains juges et commissaires de police (sic!) dans ma modeste maison de campagne en Ardèche (déjà approuvée par monsieur et madame scarabée ).
> 
> ...



Au cas où la Sylkomobile se ferait bêtement flasher sur le territoire français, je me ferais un plaisir de te contacter.


----------



## sylko (23 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà je me suis activée ce matin...
> 
> 
> Suggestion.
> ...



Lire ça à midi avant de se mettre à table. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

Ce sont parfois vos amis qui vous choisissent   

Petite astuce pour ceux qui descendent du nord: en ce moment ça flashe à tout va sur l'A7 à Valence là ou la vitesse limite passe à 110 pendant quelques kms   

Prudence.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> ma modeste maison de campagne en Ardèche (déjà approuvée par monsieur et madame scarabée ).




Bu et approuvé


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

*                           samedi 14 mai 2005 à 17h00*
*                                     Livre
forum de rencontres * 
*                                     Roberto et Pepita : Amour, tortilla et écran plat *




Ben voilà...   Là ça devient vrai...  je commence à avoir le trac de vous recevoir...  :rose:  de voir tous ces visages tant de fois imaginés...  :rose: quelques fois vue aux détours du Forum de MacGé...

Vive la Fête...  :style:  Y'en a qui me manqueront beaucoup :rose:, mais je sais que c'est sans doute pas facile pour tous...   

J'espère que vous savez tous que *Roberto*    n'est qu'un prétexte pour vous faire venir et faire la Fête tous ensembles.

  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Avril 2005)

désolé je bosse le 14 mai, donc pas moyen de venir 
mais une autre fois peut-être

et n'oubliez pas de réserver votre 4e vendredi de novembre (je sais c'est loin) pour l'AES Beaujolais Nouveau qui tâche" (c) à Lyon


----------



## playaman (26 Avril 2005)

Merci pour les réservation Macelene    
Rien a dire sur le menu   

...Pour les "arhes" ont te rembourse en arrivant ?


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA*
 - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits*) 
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- pim *YMCA*
 - ange_63 *YMCA *

15 personnes à ce jour il reste donc 7  places dispos...    

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."  



*PS: Playaman pas de pbs, on verra ça le jour de votre arrivée... *


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... dédicace de Roberto... 
et *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   
​ 






- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
-ange_63
-Stook





- Macounette
- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (26 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> PS: Playaman pas de pbs, on verra ça le jour de votre arrivée...



...Super !


----------



## Macounette (28 Avril 2005)

Je serai des vôtres... c'est dé-ci-dé :love: 


​ *Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... dédicace de Roberto... 
et *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette... si possible avec la Sylkomobile ?  :love:






- jpmiss: je connais pas mon emplois du temps pour Mai mais l'idée est séduisante (et en plus j'ai été invité par macelene :love: )
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (28 Avril 2005)

Vouaaaa ! En voilà une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## macelene (28 Avril 2005)

:style: welcomme Macounette   :love:

tu vas surement trouver de la place dans la sylkomobile


----------



## bebert (28 Avril 2005)

Ben moi se sera définitivement NON.   
Adieu veau, vache, sylkomobile


----------



## macelene (29 Avril 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA     *
 - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits*) 
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- pim *YMCA*
 - ange_63 *YMCA 
- *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits)
* 
16 personnes à ce jour il reste donc 6  places dispos...    

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."  



*PS: -dc-    faudrait me confirmer si tu vas roupiller là bas    *


----------



## macelene (29 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi se sera définitivement NON.
> Adieu veau, vache, sylkomobile



Tu vas nous manquer ....     mais ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## macelene (29 Avril 2005)

​ *Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... dédicace de Roberto... 
et *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette... si possible avec la Sylkomobile ?  :love:






- jpmiss: peut être le dimanche ...  
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________

*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​*

depuis Grenoble : 
avec Taho...

depuis la Suisse : 
avec Sylko... *


*Dans le courant de la semaine prochaine je ferai une liste pour ceux qui restent le dimanche pour la PArtie de CAmpagne...   *


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## prerima (29 Avril 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA     *
 - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits*) 
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- pim *YMCA*
 - ange_63 *YMCA 
- *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits) * 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas *YMCA*

18 personnes à ce jour il reste donc 4 places dispos...    

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## prerima (29 Avril 2005)

​ *Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... dédicace de Roberto... 
et *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette... si possible avec la Sylkomobile ?  :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas






- jpmiss: peut être le dimanche ...  
- scarab, pareil comme JP  Merci à macelene pour l'invite perso :love:
- appleman ( fonction des partiels...)
- Hegemonikon  from Lyon  
- Blandinewww 
- iMax (l'idée est interressante et mérite d'etre étudiée...  Si par hasard je devais être OK pour viendre, resterait-il une petite place pour moi dans la SylkoMobile ? :love:  )






- poildep (je m'inscris juste pour faire mon intéressant )
- nicogala ...arghh! 
- Lorna ...  Arrrrrrgh !
- sm
- Balooners 
- Cillian

_________________________________________

*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​*

depuis Grenoble : 
avec Taho...

depuis la Suisse : 
avec Sylko... *


*Dans le courant de la semaine prochaine je ferai une liste pour ceux qui restent le dimanche pour la PArtie de CAmpagne...   *


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

vous postez en pleine nuit pour etre plus discret......?.....  






@ bientot, tres bientot ....


----------



## playaman (29 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :style: welcomme Macounette   :love:
> tu vas surement trouver de la place dans la sylkomobile



J'espère qu'on va arriver a se serrer 
 

Merci encor pour les infos sur la Belgique ça m'a servis récement  


P.S : Imax ! Come on !!!


----------



## iMax (29 Avril 2005)

Y'aurait-il aussi une petite place pour moi dans la Sylkomobile ? :love: :rateau:


----------



## macelene (29 Avril 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... dédicace de Roberto... 
et *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette... si possible avec la Sylkomobile ?  :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas





_________________________________________

*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​ *
 depuis Grenoble : 
avec Taho...

 depuis la Suisse : 
avec Sylko... *


*Dans le courant de la semaine prochaine je ferai une liste pour ceux qui restent le dimanche pour la PArtie de CAmpagne...   *



*Bon la nuit apporte des nouvelles sympas...      Welcomme Prérima et Finn...  :love:
Imax...  des news de Monsiuer Sylko ...   
* 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (29 Avril 2005)

une petite mise à jour :love:

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... dédicace de Roberto... 
et *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas





_________________________________________

*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​ *
 depuis Grenoble : 
avec Taho...

 depuis la Suisse : 
avec Sylko... *
- WebO
- playaman
- Macounette
- 

*Dans le courant de la semaine prochaine je ferai une liste pour ceux qui restent le dimanche pour la PArtie de CAmpagne...   *



*Bon la nuit apporte des nouvelles sympas...      Welcomme Prérima et Finn...  :love:
Imax...  des news de Monsiuer Sylko ...   
* 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (29 Avril 2005)

Hi, hi bientôt le car


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi bientôt le car


 
Oui ben justement... la Sylkomobile n'est pas un car.  

Les réservations sont bouclées. Nous serons 4. Elle est spacieuse en longueur, mais pas en largeur. 

3 personnes à l'arrière durant 4 heures, ça va pas le faire.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2005)

... Zurich - Vevey à six dans une voiture (pas la mienne hein :modo:  ). :affraid: Une moitié du trajet avec quatre personnes à l'arrière, deux à l'avant; et l'autre avec trois personnes à l'arrière... et trois à l'avant, dont deux sur le siège passager. :affraid:  

Plus jamais.


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... dédicace de Roberto... 
et *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas





_________________________________________

*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]


_________________________________________
*PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter...  
*​
- Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- 
 



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

*Le 14 MAi et le 15 Mai 2005...  *

*You know what les ZAmi(e)s...  *
à la Flaque © d' Avignon... dédicace de Roberto... 
et *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   
​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas





_________________________________________

*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]


_________________________________________
*PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter...  
*​
- Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
 



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d'Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena


_________________________________________
*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter...  
*​ - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d'Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena


_________________________________________
*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​- Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

ben voilà je me suis activée ce matin...     le lundi ça booste...

*Menu définitivement approuvé...?  *


*Anchoïade...*  assortiment de légumes crus  avec des petites sauces pour trempouiller... avec des trucs de la région sudiste... 
*Paëlla Valenciana...* 
*Salade de fruits frais...*  de saison...   
accompagné *du Nectar de LAudun...  *   Côte du Rhône de la Maison offert par MActambour et moi même... :rose:  


_*Voilà...*  J'ai  fait la récap de tout ...  Pour cette soirée (location du Vieux Moulin, dîner, boissons...
je prévois aussi de la Bière... de l'eau    et divers...) la somme de 20 ¤uros par tête de pipe...  


*Pour la partie de Campagne du Dimanche...  après ces Agapes... *
Faisons simple   
TAboulé...  enfin salade de Couscous... Grillades sur le barbecue...  Vino de la casa...  (si suggestions pour pas trop de prise de tête...   je note.)
Et j'attends une liste presque à jour pour prévoir de faire les courses...  heureusement que je vais avoir de l'aide...     
 _


----------



## Grug (2 Mai 2005)

Bon la nuit apporte des nouvelles sympas...      Welcomme Prérima et Finn...  :love:
iMax...  des news de Monsieur Sylko ...   







Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena


_________________________________________
*Peut être faut-il faire une liste des co-voiturages... ?*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les details)...


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​- Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 





- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​- Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les details)...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (2 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
-


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​- Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! toujours partant :love:
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les details)...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Switcher (2 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
-


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​- Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! toujours partant :love:
- Switcher (2)
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les details)...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pim (2 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
-


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​- Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! toujours partant :love:
- Switcher (2)
-


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! ...

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les details)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand :*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (3 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCedsearch.php?do=finduser&u=597


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *PArtie de CAmpagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​ - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! toujours partant :love:
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! ...
- SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand :*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (3 Mai 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA     *
 - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits*) 
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- pim *YMCA*
 - ange_63 *YMCA 
- *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits) * 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas *YMCA
-* SuperCed *YMCA
* 
19 personnes à ce jour il reste donc 3 places dispos...    

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## Taho! (3 Mai 2005)

Vous m'en voulez ou quoi ? je vais exprès de rajouter un ! à Taho! et vous me l'enlevez 
SuperCed, je te laisse me contacter pour la route ?
Loudjena, tu veux faire partie du convoi ?


----------



## Taho! (3 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCedsearch.php?do=finduser&u=597


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​ - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! toujours partant :love:
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand :*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## SuperCed (4 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'en voulez ou quoi ? je vais exprès de rajouter un ! à Taho! et vous me l'enlevez
> SuperCed, je te laisse me contacter pour la route ?
> Loudjena, tu veux faire partie du convoi ?



Tu pars quand? Je suis sur St Martin d'Hères, mais je peux me déplacer. Je peux même prendre ma voiture si tu préfères.

Ca te dis le barbecue du dimanche, parce que moi, je suis bien motivé aussi.

Quelqu'un peut m'inscire pour le dimanche et pour la nuit à l'auberge?

Tu rentres le dimanche? Vers quelle heure?

Merci!


----------



## Taho! (4 Mai 2005)

et bien voilà, je ferais pas le voyage seul comme ça !
je reste le samedi soir et le dimanche aussi, je rentrerais dimanche quand j'en aurais marre (pas d'heure donc). Samedi ? pas d'heure non plus, on doit juste être à la Flaque à 17 heures. ça me dérange pas de prendre ma voiture, j'adore conduire
tu as mon tél en MP...


----------



## SuperCed (4 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et bien voilà, je ferais pas le voyage seul comme ça !
> je reste le samedi soir et le dimanche aussi, je rentrerais dimanche quand j'en aurais marre (pas d'heure donc). Samedi ? pas d'heure non plus, on doit juste être à la Flaque à 17 heures. ça me dérange pas de prendre ma voiture, j'adore conduire
> tu as mon tél en MP...



ça fiourte!
Je t'appelle en millieu de semaine prochaine, là je vais faire du voilier en méditerranée   et je rentre la semaine prochaine.


----------



## lalou (5 Mai 2005)

Je vais donc à Avignon le week-end du 14 mai 

Est-ce qu'il y a encore moyen d'avoir une place à l'auberge de jeunesse (car je ne me vois pas remonter jusqu'à la frontière espagnole le samedi soir...) ?










Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCedsearch.php?do=finduser&u=597
- lalou


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​ - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! toujours partant :love:
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman


_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand :*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (5 Mai 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA     *
 - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits*) 
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA*
- WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits)*
- pim *YMCA*
 - ange_63 *YMCA 
- *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits) * 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas *YMCA
-* SuperCed *YMCA
- l*alou* YMCA
* 
*20 personnes* à ce jour il reste donc *2 places dispos...*   

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mai 2005)

Petit màj 
Nous serons donc de la partie de campagne.
j'en profite pour toucher un mot de l'organisation (qui tourne comme sur des roulettes, merci à l'organisatrice et à Golf :love: ) : certains comme nous les clermontois comptent peut-être arriver la veille. Donc qu'en est-il du tapis rouge, des trompettes et des coupes de Champagne pour saluer notre arrivée ?
Un before "vieux de la vieille users de l'AES clermontoise" serait envisageable le vendredi soir d'après ce que j'ai compris (rien de très sauvage, si ce n'est qu'une traversée du pont d'Avignon à 04h00 du matin n'a rien d'impossible  )

Je propose d'en discuter sur iChat, salon "macgeneration" (ou "toubarvert mais celui ci est plein de fumées nocives et de filles à moitié nues).







Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette en Sylkomobile. :love:
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCedsearch.php?do=finduser&u=597
- lalou


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... Piscine  barbecue...     à  compléter... *​ - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside (paparazi de service :love: )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! toujours partant :love:
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas

_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand :*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

excuse moi Finn mais il me semble qu'il y ai une erreur dans ton post car tu dis et je cite:



> Un before "vieux de la vieille users de l'AES clermontoise" serait envisageable le vendredi soir d'après ce que j'ai compris *(rien de très sauvage...)*



je me permet de te dire que mon cousin et moi allons nous occupé de vous.....rien de sauvage, on en re-parle....  
juste frais pour le lendemain....

en tout cas, content de l'apprendre.....


ps: suite sur ichat.....


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Petit màj
> Nous serons donc de la partie de campagne.
> j'en profite pour toucher un mot de l'organisation (qui tourne comme sur des roulettes, merci à l'organisatrice et à Golf :love: ) : certains comme nous les clermontois comptent peut-être arriver la veille. Donc qu'en est-il du tapis rouge, des trompettes et des coupes de Champagne pour saluer notre arrivée ?
> Un before "vieux de la vieille users de l'AES clermontoise" serait envisageable le vendredi soir d'après ce que j'ai compris (rien de très sauvage, si ce n'est qu'une traversée du pont d'Avignon à 04h00 du matin n'a rien d'impossible  )
> ...




 ben tapis rouge et champagne et trompettes ça peut se faire ...    

*Mais bon  je vois que Stook vous réserve une surprise...    *


_*Sinon, si vous arrivez la veille ...   vous dormez où ??   dans la vouature ???    
Je peux vous réserver des places à l'auberge ...  ya déjà du monde le vendredi soir ...    *_


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben tapis rouge et champagne et trompettes ça peut se faire ...
> 
> *Mais bon  je vois que Stook vous réserve une surprise...    *
> 
> ...



surprise, surprise, rien de bien fameux....c'est juste que  "vieux de la vieille users de l'AES clermontoise"...........on aura pas de birlou mais on va tiser....c'est moi qui vous le dit....  

ps: mais si Macelene tu as une idée ou avais deja une idée, elle est tout aussi bonne a prendre.... 
il faut dire que nous n'avions pas encore parlé du vendredi....


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Un before "vieux de la vieille users de l'AES clermontoise" serait envisageable le vendredi soir d'après ce que j'ai compris (rien de très sauvage, si ce n'est qu'une traversée du pont d'Avignon à 04h00 du matin n'a rien d'impossible  )



Oui parfait, balade sur le pont à 4 heures du mat'...  Et si ça se trouve, on trouvera bien une bretelle d'autoroute à squatter.


----------



## pim (6 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui parfait, balade sur le pont à 4 heures du mat'...



Pour la balade sur le pont, autant bien boire avant, comme ça la danse traditionnelle nous viendra plus facilement.



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si vous arrivez la veille ...   vous dormez où ??   dans la vouature ???
> Je peux vous réserver des places à l'auberge ...  ya déjà du monde le vendredi soir ...



Ah bon on va dormir ? Tiens j'avais pas prévu ce point  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien !




...  sauf que ces petits jeunes sont incorrigibles...  "Sur la pont on y danse..." mais il est fermé la Nuit...     

Il va falloir qu'il se trouve un plan de replis...


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA     *
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA
*  - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits* VSD) 
 - WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)
** - *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits VSD) *
 - pim *YMCA ( 2 nuits VS)*
 - ange_63 *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
* - prerima & Finn_Atlas *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
-* SuperCed *YMCA
- l*alou* YMCA
* 
*20 personnes* à ce jour il reste donc *2 places dispos...*   

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...  sauf que ces petits jeunes sont incorrigibles...  "Sur la pont on y danse..." mais il est fermé la Nuit...
> 
> Il va falloir qu'il se trouve un plan de replis...



Ça sera le pont aux ânes, alors !   
Z'ont qu'à faire comme tout le monde : place de l'horloge !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir qu'il se trouve un plan de replis...



J'ai bien une idée... :rose:    Mais c'est tout en colimaçon...


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien une idée... :rose:    Mais c'est tout en colimaçon...



On me l'avait bien dit que les suisses avaient des idées tordues !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On me l'avait bien dit que les suisses avaient des idées tordues !



Le Suisse s'adapte... en tout lieux.


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensembles au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCed
- lalou


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... 
au programme:  TAboulé, grillades, etc...  
*​   - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas

*Il faudrait ne pas oublier de compléter la liste... faut s'organiser...    *​ 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : arrivée vendredi soir *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand : arrivée vendredi soir*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...

_______________________________________________________________________________
*Vendredi soir...  **en cours d'organisation... (15 personnes) 
cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... (4)
- La bande des Clermontois...(5)
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... (1)
- Une Grenobloise (1)
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette (1)​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

Et ils couchent où les Before ?

je serais presque partant ! SuperCed ça te dirait ?


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et ils couchent où les Before ?
> 
> je serais presque partant ! SuperCed ça te dirait ?



Ben à l'AUberge ...


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

Mouarfff...
Faut pas chipoter, à Avignon, il y a au moins un vrai pont :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

quoi l'auberge est aussi dispo pour le vendredi ?


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2005)

j'arrive a 21H56 a la gare d'avignon TGV  (plus d'avion  ) enfin j'arrive en premiere classe :love:


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive a 21H56 a la gare d'avignon TGV  (plus d'avion  ) enfin j'arrive en premiere classe :love:



Well le taxi sera là...  et on file faire cette before...


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA*
- Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA     *
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA
*  - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits* VSD) 
 - WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)
** - *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits VSD) *
 - pim *YMCA ( 2 nuits VS)*
 - ange_63 *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
* - prerima & Finn_Atlas *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
-* SuperCed *YMCA
- l*alou* YMCA
- *bateman* YMCA
* 
*21 personnes* à ce jour il reste donc *1 places dispos...*   

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

* Pour ceux qui arrivent en voiture avant l'heure des retrouvailles à la FNAC©... 



* Si vous pouviez me dire à peu près votre heure...   


Je vous propose de faire une halte chez moi qui se trouve à deux trois pas de la Fnac....  pour y aller tous ensemble...      


Pour le stationnement des automobiles...     pas de problèmes... à l'extérieur des murs dans les allées de l'Oule...     avec ce lien vous trouverez les infos utiles...   

Mais pour plus de précisions me contacter par MP bien entendu   

​


----------



## Nephou (9 Mai 2005)

je ne vois pas mon nom dans les dodos  j'ai loupé une pmarche peut être :affraid: pas grave je viens avec une tente + duvet + auto-gonflant :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA
- *Nephou*  YMCA 
* - Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA     *
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA
*  - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits* VSD) 
 - WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)
** - *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits VSD) *
 - pim *YMCA ( 2 nuits VS)*
 - ange_63 *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
* - prerima & Finn_Atlas *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
-* SuperCed *YMCA
- l*alou* YMCA
- *bateman* YMCA
* 
*22 personnes* à ce jour il reste donc *plus de  places dispos...*   

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."  



_*So Sorry Nephou...  je t'avais pas oublié,mais bon pour l'auberge...:rose:  erreur corrigée...   *_


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

​ 
Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensemble au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Nephou
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCed
- lalou


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... 
au programme:  TAboulé, grillades, etc...  
*​      - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- SuperCed

*Il faudrait ne pas oublier de compléter la liste... faut s'organiser...    *​ 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : arrivée vendredi soir *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand : arrivée vendredi soir*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...

_______________________________________________________________________________
*Vendredi soir...  **en cours d'organisation... (15 personnes) 
cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... (4)
- La bande des Clermontois...(5)
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... (1)
- Une Grenobloise (1)
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette (1)​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## SuperCed (9 Mai 2005)

Tu peux m'inscrire le dimanche aussi?


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'inscrire le dimanche aussi?



        voilà c'est fait ....     tu devrais contacter TAho! (avec un point d'interrogation   ) pour savoir si tu as envie de descendre vendredi soir pour la before...


----------



## Taho! (9 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> voilà c'est fait ....     tu devrais contacter Taho! (avec un point d'interrogation   ) pour savoir si tu as envie de descendre vendredi soir pour la before...



parce que je compte bien venir dès vendredi soir


----------



## SuperCed (9 Mai 2005)

ok pour la before


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA
- *Nephou*  YMCA 
* - Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - -dc-  *YMCA     *
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
** -* SuperCed *YMCA (2 nuits VS)*
  - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits* VSD) 
 - WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)
** - *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits VSD) *
 - pim *YMCA ( 2 nuits VS)*
 - ange_63 *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
* - prerima & Finn_Atlas *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
**- l*alou* YMCA
- *bateman* YMCA
* 
*22 personnes* à ce jour il reste donc *plus de  places dispos...*   

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

​ 
Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensemble au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Nephou
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCed
- lalou


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... 
au programme:  TAboulé, grillades, etc...  
*​       - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- SuperCed

*Il faudrait ne pas oublier de compléter la liste... faut s'organiser...    *​ 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : arrivée vendredi soir *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand : arrivée vendredi soir*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...

_______________________________________________________________________________
*Vendredi soir...  **en cours d'organisation... (17 personnes) 
cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... (4)
- La bande des Clermontois...(5)
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... (1)
- Une Grenobloise (1)
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette (1)
- Deux Grenoblois  (2) 

*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble...   Je fais la réservation du restaurant dès demain ...    *  Plus d'infos rapidement ​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Mai 2005)

Bon ben voilà, votre sympathique lyonnais sortira de sa villégiature ardéchoise pour vous rejoindre vendredi soir, l'heure restant à déterminer et, bien sûr si vous acceptez une présence supplémentaire le vendredi


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mai 2005)

​ 
Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensemble au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Nephou
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCed
- lalou
- Lio70


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... 
au programme:  TAboulé, grillades, etc...  
*​       - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- SuperCed
- Lio70

*Il faudrait ne pas oublier de compléter la liste... faut s'organiser...    *​ 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : arrivée vendredi soir *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand : arrivée vendredi soir*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...

_______________________________________________________________________________
*Vendredi soir...  **en cours d'organisation... (17 personnes) 
cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... (4)
- La bande des Clermontois...(5)
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... (1)
- Une Grenobloise (1)
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette (1)
- Deux Grenoblois  (2) 

*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble...   Je fais la réservation du restaurant dès demain ...    *  Plus d'infos rapidement ​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mai 2005)

Je viens de prendre conscience de ce que me permettrait enfin de faire un week-end de 3 jours (congé le lundi 16) tombant pendant une AES bien loin dans le sud: vous voir tous une fois de plus, bande de nases , et enfin connaitre ceux que je ne connais que des forums ou du toubarvert!

Je serai donc de la partie et je quitterai ma Belgique vers 4h samedi matin pour être à la Flaque à temps. Macelene, peux-tu me donner un conseil pour débarquer en voiture en plein Avignon et, éventuellement, me recommander un hôtel potable (mais pas trop luxueux non plus)?

 :love:


----------



## Macounette (9 Mai 2005)

Super que tu viennes, Lio :love: ça nous permettra de faire connaissance !   

Je me réjouis vraiment pour cette AES du Sud :love: et un grand et chalereux merci à macelene pour son organisation sans faille ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Mai 2005)

au fait faut qu'on arrive à quelle heure vendredi soir ? je me tate à prendre une demi-journée, sinon on arrivera qu'à 21h...
SuperCed, je ne crois pas avoir ton téléphone


----------



## Switcher (9 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je me réjouis vraiment pour cette AES du Sud :love: et un grand et chalereux merci à macelene pour son organisation sans faille ! :love: :love: :love:



Tout pareil.

J-(de moins en moins de jours, c'est cool).


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de prendre conscience de ce que me permettrait enfin de faire un week-end de 3 jours (congé le lundi 16) tombant pendant une AES bien loin dans le sud: vous voir tous une fois de plus, bande de nases , et enfin connaitre ceux que je ne connais que des forums ou du toubarvert!
> 
> Je serai donc de la partie et je quitterai ma Belgique vers 4h samedi matin pour être à la Flaque à temps. Macelene, peux-tu me donner un conseil pour débarquer en voiture en plein Avignon et, éventuellement, me recommander un hôtel potable (mais pas trop luxueux non plus)?
> 
> :love:




  tout soudain Lio sera avec nous...    je vais en vitesse m'occuper de te trouver de quoi faire dodo   et pour le reste MP  

@ plus   :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> au fait faut qu'on arrive à quelle heure vendredi soir ? je me tate à prendre une demi-journée, sinon on arrivera qu'à 21h...
> SuperCed, je ne crois pas avoir ton téléphone




21 heures en Avignon c'est parfait...    je réserve pour 21h30...   on se donne rendez-vous à la Lanterne...   *je remets le lien du plan...*


 notez que Mapy.fr se trompe d'adresse...   mais c'est le bon plan   ...


----------



## Grug (9 Mai 2005)

comment veux tu qu'on se repere, y'a pas les stations de metro sur ton plan :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je serai donc de la partie


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  :love: :love: :love:

Bon je dis ça pour lui, mais ça s'applique à d'autres aussi, mais j'allais pas polluer le thread avec des interjection d'inspiration anglo-saxones à tout bout de champ !! Enfin bon juste *une fois*, _pour un belge justement ça tombe bien_ 

Euh sinon pareil que Rob'


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> comment veux tu qu'on se repère, y'a pas les stations de métro sur ton plan :rateau:



Rhâââ Pitin©  mince...  mais sont fadas ici tu sais


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

*Vendredi soir...
 *en cours d'organisation... (18 personnes) ​
* cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... (4)
- La bande des Clermontois...(5)
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... (1)
- Un autre rescapé lyonnais (1) 
- Une Grenobloise (1)
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette (1)
- Deux Grenoblois  (2) 

*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble...   Je fais la réservation du restaurant dès demain ...    *  Plus d'infos rapidement ​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pim (9 Mai 2005)

​ 
Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensemble au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Nephou
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCed
- lalou
- Lio70


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... 
au programme:  TAboulé, grillades, etc...  
*​       - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- SuperCed
- Lio70
- pim
- ange_63

*Il faudrait ne pas oublier de compléter la liste... faut s'organiser...    *​ 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : arrivée vendredi soir *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand : arrivée vendredi soir*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...

_______________________________________________________________________________
*Vendredi soir...  **en cours d'organisation... (17 personnes) 
cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... (4)
- La bande des Clermontois...(5)
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... (1)
- Une Grenobloise (1)
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette (1)
- Deux Grenoblois  (2) 

*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble...   Je fais la réservation du restaurant dès demain ...    *  Plus d'infos rapidement ​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2005)

​ 
Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensemble au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Nephou
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook
- Macounette 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCed
- lalou
- Lio70


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... 
au programme:  TAboulé, grillades, etc...  
*​       - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- SuperCed
- Lio70
- pim
- ange_63
- Yip (3 aussi)

*Il faudrait ne pas oublier de compléter la liste... faut s'organiser...    *​ 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : arrivée vendredi soir *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand : arrivée vendredi soir*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...

_______________________________________________________________________________
*Vendredi soir...  **en cours d'organisation... (17 personnes) 
cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... (4)
- La bande des Clermontois...(5)
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... (1)
- Une Grenobloise (1)
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette (1)
- Deux Grenoblois  (2) 

*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble...   Je fais la réservation du restaurant dès demain ...    *  Plus d'infos rapidement ​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

​ 
Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensemble au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Nephou
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Austin781 
- Oh la belle Pomme ! (2)
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook (3 le samedi...)
- Macounette 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCed
- lalou
- Lio70


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... 
au programme:  TAboulé, grillades, etc...  
*​       - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside )
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- SuperCed
- Lio70
- pim
- ange_63
- Yip (3 aussi)

*Il faudrait ne pas oublier de compléter la liste... faut s'organiser...    *​ 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : arrivée vendredi soir *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand : arrivée vendredi soir*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...

_______________________________________________________________________________
*Vendredi soir...  **en cours d'organisation... (17 personnes) 
cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... (4)
- La bande des Clermontois...(5)
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... (1)
- Une Grenobloise (1)
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette (1)
- Deux Grenoblois  (2) 

*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble...   Je fais la réservation du restaurant dès demain ...    *  Plus d'infos rapidement ​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (10 Mai 2005)

Qui ronfle dans le tas ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2005)

'tain ça va être énorme... Tout MacG sera là!   :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA
- *Nephou*  YMCA 
* - Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - Lio  *YMCA*
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
- Austin781 *YMCA*
 - Oh la belle Pomme !  *+ de la compagnie YMCA*
- Taho! *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
** -* SuperCed *YMCA (2 nuits VS)*
  - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits* VSD) 
 - WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)
** - *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits VSD) *
 - pim *YMCA ( 2 nuits VS)*
 - ange_63 *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
* - prerima & Finn_Atlas *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
**- l*alou* YMCA
- *bateman* YMCA
* 
*22 personnes* à ce jour il reste donc *plus de  places dispos...*   

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 






"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."  



*En remplacement de -dc-, Lio prend la place...     *


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

*Vendredi soir...
**  *  en cours d'organisation... (18 personnes) ​ 
* cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... Sylko,Macounette, Webo, Playaman
- La bande des Clermontois...Finn, Prérima, Ange, pim, Stook
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... Petit-scarabbée
- Un autre rescapé lyonnais Hegemonnikon
- Une Grenobloise Loudjena
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette MAckie
- Deux Grenoblois Taho! SuperCed.

*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble...   Je fais la réservation du restaurant dès demain ...    *  Plus d'infos rapidement  *allez voir VOS MP...  *​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein ?
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Tiens, faut p'têt ouvrir un fil: «ceux qui restent sur MacG les 14 et 15 mai».


----------



## Lio70 (10 Mai 2005)

Y'avait pas une AES sur le Toubarvert prévue ce week-end?


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2005)

Ça va être énorme, amusez-vous bien !!! 

J'aurais bien voulu être des votres, mais plusieures bonnes raisons m'empêchent de partir... 

Mais je serai parmis les premiers à regarder les photos


----------



## playaman (10 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être énorme, amusez-vous bien !!!
> 
> J'aurais bien voulu être des votres, mais plusieures bonnes raisons m'empêchent de partir...
> 
> Mais je serai parmis les premiers à regarder les photos




...Dommage


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

Je ne serais de la partie que samedi malheureusement...
*Mais j'ai une foutue envie de vous rencontrer, tout ce beau monde !*


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

*Vendredi soir...
*​ 
* cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...    

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... Sylko,Macounette, Webo, Playaman
- La bande des Clermontois...Finn, Prérima, Ange, pim, Stook
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... Petit-scarabbée
- Un autre rescapé lyonnais Hegemonnikon
- Une Grenobloise Loudjena
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette MAckie
- Deux Grenoblois Taho! SuperCed.



*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble... 
Résa faite pour 22 heures...  donc pas de soucis pour les derniers arrivants...    


:style:   

*​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2005)

Finalement, je viendrai en TGV et non en voiture (Bruxelles-Avignon en 5h et en se laissant conduire, c'est tout de même plus confortable!). Je suis allé retirer mon billet il y a une demi-heure. Nous disons donc:

- Arrivée samedi à 14h19.
- Départ lundi à 13h42.

 :love:


----------



## bateman (11 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive a 21H56 a la gare d'avignon TGV  (plus d'avion  ) enfin j'arrive en premiere classe :love:


 
il y a de fortes chances que je sois à la gare d'avignon (TGV..) sur le quai vers ces horaires là..


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> il y a de fortes chances que je sois à la gare d'avignon (TGV..) sur le quai vers ces horaires là..




 *tu sais que cette heure là c'est celle de vendredi soir ....    *

Tu viens pour la Before ....   aussi...?  faut me le dire tu sais, on va faire une bouffe dans un resto et bon tu comprends on est un certain nombre...  pas de pbs je te rajoute ???


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2005)

pff, fait toujours les choses à l'envers bateman


----------



## bateman (11 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *tu sais que cette heure là c'est celle de vendredi soir ....   *
> 
> Tu viens pour la Before .... aussi...? faut me le dire tu sais, on va faire une bouffe dans un resto et bon tu comprends on est un certain nombre... pas de pbs je te rajoute ???


 
oui oui, j'ai bien lu, vendredi soir, jette un oeil à tes MP's, tu dois avoir la confirmation de tout cela..


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> pff, fait toujours les choses à l'envers bateman




n'oublie rien madonna


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

*Vendredi soir...
*​ 
* cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...19     

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... Sylko,Macounette, Webo, Playaman
- La bande des Clermontois...Finn, Prérima, Ange, pim, Stook
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... Petit-scarabbée
- Un autre rescapé lyonnais Hegemonnikon
- Une Grenobloise Loudjena
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette MAckie
- Deux Grenoblois Taho! SuperCed.
- Un homme volant (pas si vite que ça... )  bateman 



*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble... 
Résa faite pour 22 heures...  donc pas de soucis pour les derniers arrivants...    




*​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie rien madonna


 
ah ! si, justement... tout  




Elene, bateman et non batman   


(oulà golf va finir par sévir non ?)


----------



## Oh la belle Pomme ! (11 Mai 2005)

C'est un drame !
Je ne vais finalement pas pouvoir être de la fête samedi. 

Je ferai partie des malheureux qui n'auront qu'à regarder les photos de l'évennement en séchant leurs larmes.

Amusez-vous bien quand même :hein:


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah ! si, justement... tout
> 
> 
> Elene, bateman et non batman
> ...


 
  ah bon ???  il est pas bat that man...???     

Pis non, Golf dira rien...   c presque la fin... du fil enfin... non..    bon plus le temps


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pis non, Golf dira rien...  ...


Bah, si, golf il va dire  :mouais: ......Bon courage, les filles avec cette bande de zoulous :rateau:​
Un peu, beaucoup les boules de ne pouvoir être avec vous   
Mais, bon   , c'est comme cela    :casse:  :hosto:


Amuser vous bien, la réalité est tellement mieux que la virtualité 

Roberto : je t'attends de pied ferme pour le 2ème volume ​
macelene : un dernier point sur les listes jeudi et après vendredi soir, roue libre  :rateau:


----------



## Talchan (11 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Qui ronfle dans le tas ?


je me suis posée la même question


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un peu, beaucoup les boules de ne pouvoir être avec vous
> Mais, bon   , c'est comme cela    :casse:  :hosto:


Dommage que tu ne sois pas là! Mais comme je ne travaillerai pas à temps plein cet été, je me pointerais bien à une de vos "bouffes du mois" parisiennes. Pas la toute prochaine, mais la suivante si elle tombe au milieu de 2 ou 3 jours de diponibilité. Au plaisir de te revoir!


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme je ne travaillerai pas à temps plein cet été, je me pointerais bien à une de vos "bouffes du mois" parisiennes. Pas la toute prochaine, mais la suivante si elle tombe au milieu de 2 ou 3 jours de diponibilité. Au plaisir de te revoir!


Hé, on peut organiser une bouffe spéciale pour toi, mon liégeois préféré


----------



## Spyro (11 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, on peut organiser une bouffe spéciale pour toi, mon liégeois préféré


Un vendredi par exemple ?    :love:  :love: 

_On en parle ailleurs ?_


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, on peut organiser une bouffe spéciale pour toi, mon liégeois préféré


 Tout à fait !
Suffit de nous dire quand tu viens


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un vendredi par exemple ?    :love:  :love:
> 
> _On en parle ailleurs ?_


Tout à fait 
La bouffe de Paris est la semaine prochaine et dans la foulée on lance celle de juin orientée de cette façon : vendredi ou/et samedi 
Oups, désolé pour cet aparté  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, si, golf il va dire  :mouais: ... ...Bon courage, les filles avec cette bande de zoulous :rateau:​
> 
> Un peu, beaucoup les boules de ne pouvoir être avec vous
> Mais, bon   , c'est comme cela    :casse:  :hosto:
> ...




  Merci Golf  de suivre nos périgrinations...    Dommage que tu ne sois pas de la partie...  
MAis tes fils de rendez-vous sont fait pour se rencontrer...  donc on recommencera...  


C'est vrai après c'est roue libre on va pouvoir faire ce que l'on veut ?       

on tâchera de poster en direct live des photos de cette bande de Zoulous comme tu dis    

À bientôt   :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

*INFORMATION...
pour  ceux qui vont loger à l'Auberge de jeunesse YMCA.
J'ai fait la réservation ferme de 4 chambres de 4 lits..
de 2 chambres de trois lits.
*Cest donc ok je viens de recevoir la confirmation des arhres...

​ 



 - Spyro   *YMCA (2 nuits SD )
- *Nephou*  YMCA 
* - Lumai  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
 - macinside *YMCA *
 - Lio  *YMCA*
 - Grug   *YMCA*
 - Talchan  *YMCA (2 nuits SD)*
- Taho! *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
** -* SuperCed *YMCA (2 nuits VS)*
  - Sylko  *YMCA  (3 nuits* VSD) 
 - WebO en SylkoMobile.  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)*
- Playaman  *YMCA (3 nuits VSD)
** - *Macounette *YMCA  (3 nuits VSD) *
 - pim *YMCA ( 2 nuits VS)*
 - ange_63 *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
* - prerima & *YMCA (2 nuits VS )*
- Finn_Atlas *YMCA (2 nuits VS)
**- l*alou* YMCA
- *bateman* YMCA
* 
*19 personnes* à ce jour il reste donc *3  places dispos...*   

 *PAs besoin   de sac de couchage...     Ya tout ce qu'il faut, des vrais draps de lits ...   
Donc juste un nécessaire de toilettes+ serviette de bns   et maillot de bain et serviette de Plage *​ 


"si vous voyez des erreurs, ou des oubliés  dans cette liste, soyez sympas de corriger en la reprenant sans les balises..."


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

*Vendredi soir...
*​ 
* cette before d'ÆS, ne va pas être si micro que ça...19     

* - La bande des Avignonais...(3)
- La bandes des Suisses... Sylko,Macounette, Webo, Playaman
- La bande des Clermontois...Finn, Prérima, Ange, pim, Stook
- Un rescapé Lyonnais... Petit-scarabbée
- Un autre rescapé lyonnais Hegemonnikon
- Une Grenobloise Loudjena
- Un Paparazzi Parisien en goguette MAckie
- Deux Grenoblois Taho! SuperCed.
- Un homme volant (pas si vite que ça... )  bateman 



*On se donne rendez-vous chez Moi...  pour y aller tous ensemble... 
Résa faite pour 22 heures...  donc pas de soucis pour les derniers arrivants...    




*​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

*oh la belle pomme !   et Austin  ne pourront pas être avec nous...  c'est triste...  certes...  mais il est certain que d'autres rencontres Sudistes se feront...     Keep in contact...  *​ 





​ 

Samedi : Flaque © d' Avignon puis *Soirée tous ensemble au Vieux moulin..*.   ​ 




- Macelene of course... et MacTosh
- Roberto Vendez 
- LeComcombreMaske
- Spyro  
- Nephou
- Madonna 
- Lumai 
- macinside 
- -dc-
- Sylko 
- Grug 
- Talchan 
- Manuela & Bruno Lacroix 
- Mactambour...
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- WebO en SylkoMobile. 
- Gilbertus (samedi)
- AuGie (2)
- Tyler 
- Yip (3)
- Playaman
- petou
- pim
- ange_63
- Stook (3 le samedi...)
- Macounette 
- prerima & Finn_Atlas
- Loudjena
- Bateman
- SuperCed
- lalou
- Lio70


_________________________________________
Dimanche : *Partie de Campagne... 
au programme:  TAboulé, grillades, etc...  
*​        - Macelene MActosh
- Madonna
- Mactambour
- Macounette
- Webo
- Sylko
- Playaman
- Lumai
- Nephou
- Roberto
- Spyro
- Talchan
- Grug
- Macinside 
- Loudjena
- Stook 
- Taho! 
- Switcher (2)
- Bateman
- prerima
- Finn_Atlas
- SuperCed
- Lio70
- pim
- ange_63
- Yip (3 aussi)

*Il faudrait ne pas oublier de compléter la liste... faut s'organiser...    *​ 
_________________________________________
*Co-voiturages :*​ 
* depuis Grenoble : *
- avec Taho! : SuperCed

* depuis la Suisse : arrivée vendredi soir *
- avec Sylko : WebO, playaman, Macounette [complet]

* depuis Paris :*
- avec Grug (à contacter par MP pour les détails)...

* depuis Clermont-Ferrand : arrivée vendredi soir*
- avec la C2 : pim, Finn_Atlas, Prerima...

​ _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (12 Mai 2005)

C'est bon, on a pris rendez-vous avec SuperCed pour se retrouver pour le grand départ...


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, on a pris rendez-vous avec SuperCed pour se retrouver pour le grand départ...



 Et c'est bon vous avez toutes les données utiles pour les retrouvailles ?


----------



## playaman (12 Mai 2005)

Youpie !

demain à la même heure apéro à Avignon   plus que quelques heures avant le grand départ pour le grand week-end !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

gaffe superced, taho est un vrai fou !!!! il a prit iMax en photo c'est tout dire !!!


----------



## Taho! (12 Mai 2005)

je n'ai pas pris iMax en photo, c'est le contraire. C'est Baloo qui avait pris ce cliché : 

Champ
Contre-champ


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est bon vous avez toutes les données utiles pour les retrouvailles ?



On pourrait faire un sondage, ou, mieux, des paris, pour savoir combien vont se perdre   

En tous cas, je vous souhaite une belle fête et des rayons de soleil (ceux qui arrivent au milieu des nuages sont les plus beaux   ). Et je penserai à vous depuis la Lozèrer.


----------



## macelene (12 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait faire un sondage, ou, mieux, des paris, pour savoir combien vont se perdre
> 
> En tous cas, je vous souhaite une belle fête et des rayons de soleil (ceux qui arrivent au milieu des nuages sont les plus beaux  ). Et je penserai à vous depuis la Lozèrer.



Merci Luc :love:  moi aussi je pense à toi au fin fond de ta Lozère...  

Dans le fond... tu aurais pu faire un saut toi aussi    

Demain on te raconte qui est arrivé à bon port


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2005)

Bon, la valise est faite... enfin j'espère avoir rien oublié.  :love: Ah oui, la banderole MacG, hop au fond de la valise. 

A demain... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

Avignon, une nuit de sommeil (enfin, vu l'heure, une matinée de sommeil) et hop me voila....

bonne route a tous nos voyageurs..., amis suisse, nantais, parisiens et clermontois.....(et les autres)
et a tout a l'heure...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2005)

C'est bon. Chui prêt.  J'attends juste la Sylkomobile là. :love:

A toute à l'heure.


----------



## iMax (13 Mai 2005)

Bonne route, camarades Suisses 

Amusez-vous bien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

bon voyage et surtout amusez vous beaucoup  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon. Chui prêt.  J'attends juste la Sylkomobile là. :love:
> 
> A toute à l'heure.



et voila, ça commence, dis moi Helene, ça va, tu sens venir la frenesie de l'arrivée du moment tant attendu......
ça va tiser fort......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va tiser fort......



Dès qu'on sera là, pas avant 
On attend la pimmobile ici aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

ok, je vous attend maia ca va etre dur, j'arrive a 18h00, heure de l'apero.... 

bonne route a vous....


----------



## iMax (13 Mai 2005)

Y'a un sacré monde qui vient te tcheu... 

Je regrette vraiment...  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

Peuchere, et c'est pas la premiere fois...... 

mais t'inquiete, on te ramenera de superbes photos et on boira pour toi.....

 :rateau:


----------



## AuGie (13 Mai 2005)

Raaaaaa bon ben -->   

Je remercie mon boss car demain aprés midi, on a un RDV important de boulot. Il me sera impossible d'avoir ma BD dedicacé et de vous rencontrer tous 

Si j'ai la possibilité de me liberer, j'appelerai macelene pour le soir


----------



## iMax (13 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais t'inquiete, on te ramenera de superbes photos et on boira pour toi.....
> 
> :rateau:



J'y compte bien


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2005)

_Nous_ y comptons bien ! 

Inutile de vous dire de bien vous amuser, vous êtes en de bonnes mains dans une ville superbe donc c'est évident.

Je croise les doigts pour que Météo France conserve ce week-end comme un exemple de plantage intégral dans les prévisions et que le soleil soit avec vous !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2005)

Bon ben moi j'espere bien me joindre a la fete a partir de dimanche en début d'aprem'.
Les conditions météos importent peu, il doit bien y avoir 2 ou 3 bars sympa a Avignon 
Seule réserve: qu'on me laisse dormir plus de 4 heures pendant la nuit de samedi à dimanche...


----------



## bateman (13 Mai 2005)

conditions à 21:00

grand beau, doux, pas une goutte, juste du vin et de la bière pour certains.
les suisses se reposent, les grenoblois sont là, Mackie est dans le TGV, à jeun.
les clermontois sont entre montpellier et nîmes, à 22 heures  : Contact.  :love: 

merci à macelene pour ce début d'AES parfait.  :love:


----------



## bateman (13 Mai 2005)

j'oubliais : le premier post de mactosh est prévu pour ce we.


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Mai 2005)

Bon la fête a commencé... Buvez une petite bière à ma santé avant que je n'arrive... Demain... Normalement...


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Nous_ y comptons bien !
> 
> Inutile de vous dire de bien vous amuser, vous êtes en de bonnes mains dans une ville superbe donc c'est évident.
> 
> Je croise les doigts pour que Météo France conserve ce week-end comme un exemple de plantage intégral dans les prévisions et que le soleil soit avec vous !




Mon loup 
qu'il pleuve, grêle ou neige Nephou aura le pelage mouillé que cela soit dit et répété. Pas une piscine ne s'est jamais refusée à moi. _même si je nage comme un brique mal profilée_

en plus j'ai préparé mon plus beau short à fleurs bleu et jaune.


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi j'espere bien me joindre a la fete a partir de dimanche en début d'aprem'.
> Les conditions météos importent peu, il doit bien y avoir 2 ou 3 bars sympa a Avignon
> Seule réserve: qu'on me laisse dormir plus de 4 heures pendant la nuit de samedi à dimanche...




ouaip; une chance de te croisser alors ! mon train part à 21h01 de la gare d'Avignon. Promis si tu viens je mets mon t-shirt le plus bleu Air Liquide qu'il soit.


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pas une piscine ne s'est jamais refusée à moi.



Quel Don Juan des Flots !!!


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2005)

c'est ça ou un certain manque d'équilibre :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (13 Mai 2005)

Excellent week-end à vous tous :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Ne nous laissez pas sans nouvelles


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Mai 2005)

Bien rentré dans mon nid d'aigle après ces 100 bornes sous la pluie&#8230;

Belle organisation pour cette "before" du vendredi, merci Macelène !

Ce fut bref mais je commence enfin à mettre des visages sur des pseudos.

Je ne sais pas si ce sont les flashs intempestifs du petit scarabée et de mackie qui m'ont brouillé la vue mais j'ai la vague impression d'en avoir eu un dernier en quittant la ville juste avant l'entrée sur l'autoroute .

Bonne fiesta demain (euh tout à l'heure) et n'oubliez pas de planquer le Nutella© avant de vous coucher


----------



## Spyro (14 Mai 2005)

Allez hop, direction la gare TGV Lille Europe


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2005)

direction la gare de TGV « gare de Lyon »


----------



## macelene (14 Mai 2005)

:love: 




			
				nephouman a dit:
			
		

> direction la gare de TGV « gare de Lyon »



   12h15...   




			
				spyroman a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, direction la gare TGV Lille Europe




  13h21...


----------



## macelene (14 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Bien rentré dans mon nid d'aigle après ces 100 bornes sous la pluie&#8230;
> 
> Belle organisation pour cette "before" du vendredi, merci Macelène !
> 
> ...




 j'espère que tu auras été cool,... sous cette pluie battante que nous avons récupéré ce matin aux alentours de 6h...( en me levant, j'ai planqué les tablettes de chocolat suisse...  )le ciel va se montrer clément pour l'arrivée de tout le Monde...    


Merci à tous d'être venus, de venir de si loin, de cette joie de cette bonne humeur, de ce moment partagé...  Vous aurez surement droit à des tas de photos...


----------



## golf (14 Mai 2005)

N'oublie pas de prendre ta liste pour décompter tes ouailles


----------



## lalou (14 Mai 2005)

11h40, il fait grand beau en Cerdagne... J'espère qu'il en sera de même dans la cité des papes   (et que je trouverai le Fnac...)
 Je pense y être vers 16-17h

A tout'


----------



## Cillian (14 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Je passe en coup de vent pour vous souhaitez un bon week-end (malgré les intempéries  ).
Dancez pleinement et amusez-vous bien.


----------



## Switcher (14 Mai 2005)

Bon, le soleil daigne enfin montrer le bout de son museau... 

Il pourrait faire bon cet aprèm'.

Ravi que la "before" se soit bien passée...

A tout à l'heure...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Bien rentré dans mon nid d'aigle après ces 100 bornes sous la pluie?
> 
> Belle organisation pour cette "before" du vendredi, merci Macelène !
> 
> ...



C'est bon, hein ? :love:



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de prendre ta liste pour décompter tes ouailles





			
				Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je passe en coup de vent pour vous souhaitez un bon week-end (malgré les intempéries  ).
> Dancez pleinement et amusez-vous bien.


à bientôt vous deux :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2005)

bon, on a perdu les suisses :rateau:


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, on a perdu les suisses :rateau:



"Perdu" dans quel sens ? Ils se sont égarés ou sont tombés du toit en se tenant par la main et en criant "non à l'Europe"? :affraid:


----------



## iMax (14 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Perdu" dans quel sens ? Ils se sont égarés ou sont tombés du toit en se tenant par la main et en criant "non à l'Europe"? :affraid:




Hihihi


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

Parle pas d'europe, c'est une des rares fois que vous votez, sensation étrange ?*

*ma connerie de la semaine, on est samedi ok, mais elle peut compter jusqu'à dimanche prochain ???


----------



## iMax (14 Mai 2005)

Je viens de voir la fin de la retransmission live sattelite du Keynote de Roberto à la FNAC d'Avignon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Avignon...vendredi 13 mai...seize heures...zéro zéro:

Mais qui attendent t'elles fébrilement  :love: 

Macelène​



Loudjena​



Bon sang, mais c'est bien sur... Le Mackie  (ici sur l'écran de Mactambour)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

jp t'as une place ??????


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jp t'as une place ??????


 
We're gonna miss U round here man!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

ah ça ! faut dire que ça la coupe, pheeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mai 2005)

et on floode , depuis un hotspot.....  
flood power, vous avez le bonjour de prerima, Lalou, superced, pim, Ange63 Finn et oim.....


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2005)

La vache !! :affraid: !! 2 posts, c'est ÈNORME comme ça floode !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

... Complices


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

...The Bateman


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ... Complices


 
Scarab': pour une fois tu n'as aucun mérite a faire de belles photos


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2005)

Bon alors donc l nuit à été calme. Donc programme prévu pour la journée: aller bouffer avec des potes au bord de la mer puis prendre la route vers 14h30 15h00. Arret a St Maximin pour récupérer son Altesse sérénissime ininflamable, inoxidable et a l'épreuve de balles, j'ai nomé sa majesté l'Amok. Arrivée prévue vers l'heure de l'apéro  :love:


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors donc l nuit à été calme



Pas tant que ça apparemment  

J'ai découvert ce matin que j'avais reçu ceci pendant la nuit sur ma boite vocale :mouais: :affraid: 

Encore une groupie en folie sans doute


----------



## lalou (15 Mai 2005)

Après une courte nuit - entrecoupée par les incessants palabres d'un anglophone à l'accent vachement suisse ; les ronflements de Sylko; et les ricanements éthiliques de prerima- me voilà rentré dans mes montagnes.
Je suppose qu'heureux comme des papes vous devez trempez dans la piscine de mactambour    Veinard...
Encore merci à macelene pour cette organisation du feu de dieu!


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Après une courte nuit - entrecoupée par les incessants palabres d'un anglophone à l'accent vachement suisse



Hihihi, j'ai pas du être le seul alors 




			
				lalou a dit:
			
		

> ...les ronflements de Sylko...



C'est à chaque fois pareil


----------



## lalou (15 Mai 2005)

Oui, vers 2h du mat environ, il s'est mis en mode anglais et n' a pas décoincé...
Sauf que c'est pour une fois, je comprenais l'anglais


----------



## petou (15 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

Depuis hier soir en rentrant j'essaie de me connecter sur MacGé avec Safari, mais il me répond, serveur absent, et ne voila t'y pas que j&#8217;y arrive maintenant avec Firefox, bon bref&#8230;

Je voulais poster car, certains hier m&#8217;ont fait la réflexion que je ne posté pas souvent. 

Si vous pouviez me pincer, je n&#8217;ai pas rêvé, hier on a été ensemble ?

Magnifique et inoubliable journée,

Merci Macelene

Bonne continuation à tous, quel temps magnifique pour un dimanche à la campagne ( tu parle de la gueule de bois !!!!)


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2005)

La réponse est là


----------



## petou (15 Mai 2005)

Merci.


----------



## hegemonikon (15 Mai 2005)

Alors comment étaient ce samedi et dimanche ? Pas trop de folie ?

Je vois que petit scarabée est un vrai pro désormais: il fait du "teasing" avec des top-models non rémunérés


----------



## Taho! (15 Mai 2005)

Le week-end a été un grand moment de bonheur pur !
je viens tout juste de rentrer après avoir déposé SuperCed... On peut pas partir deux jours en dehors du forum sans que ça merde ! bravo les gars !


----------



## FANREM (15 Mai 2005)

Une penssée émue pour vous tous ce WE   

J'attends les photos, et une nouvelle fois Bravo 
A Macelene  surtout pour ce que j'ai pu en voir


----------



## Taho! (15 Mai 2005)

En attendant les photos...

La before s'est bien passée, squat chez macélène (encore, encore, encore merci ! :love, mouvement de troupe vers le restaurant (ils sont sur Mac !) avant de retourner chez macelene, puis tous au YMCA pour essayer de passer une bonne nuit de repos. Et comme justement nous n'arrivions pas à dormir avec prerima, Phin, Ange63, superced et moi, nous sommes allés visiter Villeneuve-lès-Avignon... C'est beau la nuit ! quand on visite des impasses dans un quartier résidenciel ! On croise des trains (attention Ange63 !) ou des chnords qui cherchent la direction de Tarascon (Sud Est !)... On a fini par trouver le vieux moulin (lieu des festivités du lendemain soir) pour enfin rentrer à l'auberge à 4h30... Quelle after de before !

Samedi matin, juste après que SuperCed ai piqué une tête dans la piscine et non sans avoir réveillé WebO (le plus courageux des suisses ce matin là), nous sommes descendus en ville avec les clermontois... Gràce au flair de Pim et au sens de l'orientation d'ange, nous nous sommes garés près de la navette (bateau) gratuite... un tour en ville, par le palais des Papes bien entendu... Sandwish et squat chez macelene (encore), non sans un tour au magasin de Chemizàfleurs? local... Retour à l'auberge via navette. Hop ! on pique une tête, on se pare de notre plus belle chemizafleur et tous à la Flque© !
Là, une super ambiance pour une super interview de notre Roberto à nous qu'on l'aime et qu'on était contents de le voir (Fichier > Ouvrir) ! Sous une ambiance du tonnerre, on a mis le feu à la Flaque et beaucoup de gens ont du se demander ce qu'il se passait ! La scéance de dédicaces a été longue et intense et Roberto s'est beaucoup amusé avec ses très jolis dessins (faut que je scanne le mien en parlant de ça !). Un peu de confusion nous a presque tous (le Red Lion n'a pas suivi tout de suite !)conduits chez macelene avant d'enfin rejoindre le vieux moulin pour une soirée de folie ! 
Pizzas, bières et apéros ont précédé une délicieuse paella et la soirée s'est continuée dans une super ambiance et sous le déhanchement diabolique de WebO ! Toute la convivialité des forums réunie dans une seule salle ! Et comme macelene avait vraiment assuré, il lui a été offert un zoli iPod Mini bleu, accompagné des chaussettes ! Et l'on danse, et l'on boit, et l'on danse et l'on boit, et finalement, vers 2 heures, tout le monde est parti se coucher... Tout le monde ou presque puisqu'avec Playaman, SuperCed et la majorité des Clermontois, nous avons écouté religieusement WebO parler uniquement en anglais (A). Je l'ai accompagné par solidarité, ce qui a permis à Prerima de réveiller presque tout l'étage au passage. Bon, on dort ?

Je suis incapable de vous raconter le dimanche matin, je dormais ! A peine réveillé, bran-le-bas de combat direction le Tambour pour un barbecue et trukenplus© ! Tous chez MacTambour (à 20 km d'Avignon, je crois) ! Et là, dans un bordel très organisé (je trouve), nous avons tous déjeuné, pris l'apéro, le dessert et le fromage (dans le désordre). En plus la piscine était très agréable, quoiqu'un peu froide à mon goût... L'après-midi s'est ainsi déroulée, avec des arrivées (jpmiss) et des départs, surtout des départs... Je me suis d'ailleurs remué pour enfin décoller à 19h, et deux heures plus tard je suis là !

J'ai passé un super week-end et je voulais embrasser tous ceux que j'ai croisé pendant ces deux jours et qui me manquent déjà ! Vivement qu'on remette ça (dans trois semaines ?)

Allez, je vais m'occuper de mes photos ! :love: à tous et bonne nuit !


----------



## lalou (15 Mai 2005)

J'aurais bien aimé rencontré jpmiss depuis le temps que je cherche où il a pu trouver cette photo d'Iggy Pop... Dommage d'être rentré si tôt. 
a+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mai 2005)

Bon dans la famille "J'ai vu, j'ai vécu, j'ai beaucoup bu, j'ai survécu", prerima et moi en sommes. 

Encore merci aux organisateurs Macelenne, mactambour et mactosh 
Merci également à notre chauffeur et à sa copilote.
Et enfin un grand :love: à tout ceux et toutes celles que nous avons cotoyé ce week end.
Petit blues de la fin d'aes  :hein: 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le week-end a été un grand moment de bonheur pur !
> je viens tout juste de rentrer après avoir déposé SuperCed... On peut pas partir deux jours en dehors du forum sans que ça merde ! bravo les gars !




Parti après, arrivé avant nous ?    :love: 
Bah mon salaud 

PS : Finn avec un F !!

PPS : juste pour info, Ced n'a pas fait un tour dans le Rhône ?


----------



## sylko (16 Mai 2005)

Nous venons de nous empifrer des restes de la paela d'hier soir.

Salutations à Mactambour et François qui nous ont reçu comme des papes aujourd'hui.


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

c'est peu de le dire !
oui partis après, arrivés avant, 2 heures seulement


----------



## prerima (16 Mai 2005)

Un très grand merci à Macelene et Mactambour pour cette organisation de folie !   
Nous sommes effectivement de retour de ce fabuleux week-end !    :love: 
Demain, la reprise va être très très difficile !


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Mes photos sont en ligne ! 

http://www.pomme-grenette.org/gallery/aes/avignon-2005/


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

Merci, pour les fotos.......
d'autres devraient suivre....
une bise depuis chez Macelene ou ça tise toujours aussi vite.......
@+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

*BIG UP*


FOR MACELENE !

 :love: 
 :love: 
 :love: 
 :love:
  :love: 
 :love:​


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

bande d'enfoirés !!! puuuuuuuuuuuuuutain les bombes


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

bon madonna tu viens en suisse ????


----------



## ange_63 (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On croise des trains (attention Ange63 !)


:rateau:   

-----------------

Super tes photos Thao! Cool de les avoir en ligne!

-----------------
Merci à tous pour ce super WE! MERCI MAcelene pour cette super organisation et tous les bon repas!!!

Merci à la Pim mobile et à son chauffeur!
Là je vous écrit du boulot, c dur... on a un peu de soleil mais il fait frais...haaa ce beau we que nous avons eu!!!! Bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu J'veuxpas bosser!!!! J'suis léger dans l'brouillard, toujours pas remise de ce we! 

Bon allez courage....A+ tous!

Smak!


----------



## Balooners (16 Mai 2005)

J'ai quand même bien aimé la photo de Taho! "Stook à Greg : Je te dérange ? Non Je suis au téléphone avec ma copine"

 

C'est Alexandra qui en lisant ça va être contente


----------



## Balooners (16 Mai 2005)

Bon, j'ai loupé ça, mais on se rattrapera en Belgique


----------



## mactambour (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos sont en ligne !
> 
> http://www.pomme-grenette.org/gallery/aes/avignon-2005/



Super...    
Merci merci...
Nous sommes sous la pluie ce matin..mais on s'en fiche complètement !

On peut dire qu'on a eu un bol énorme.   

C'était bien !

 :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2005)

Merci Hélène* pour ce week-end fantastique...  :love:  :love:  :love: 
_(* sans oublier celles et ceux qui ont mis lamainàlapâte©)_

Merci Françoise et François pour nous avoir accueillis si gentiment dans votre petit coin de paradis...  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Un super-week end avec des vrais morceaux d'amitié et de bonheur dedans...     



_PS : :love:  lumai et Macounette -> pour avoir partagé l'excellent taboulet    

PS2 : va ptét y avoir un nouveau membre prochainement sur MacG...   :love: 

PS3 : mackie n'a pas courru pour prendre son train...  

PS4 : Sonny, t'as bien fait de pas venir finalement, toutes ces bonnes vibrations qui flottaient dans l'air... ça t'aurais tué...  :rateau:    _


----------



## Bilbo (16 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand même bien aimé la photo de Taho! "Stook à Greg : Je te dérange ? Non Je suis au téléphone avec ma copine"
> 
> 
> 
> C'est Alexandra qui en lisant ça va être contente


Je suis sûr que tu lui poseras la question et le cas échéant tu lui fera voir ça séance tenante. Galopin va ! 

À+


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien aimé rencontré jpmiss depuis le temps que je cherche où il a pu trouver cette photo d'Iggy Pop... Dommage d'être rentré si tôt.
> a+



Ici:







Ca sera pour une prochaine fois


----------



## Switcher (16 Mai 2005)

Delorès (c'est "Delorès" son pseudo, hein ?!?) et moi-même avons *A-DO-RE* ce W-E.

- Merci aux z'organisateurs. C'était au-delà des mots (euh, j'en fais pas un peu trop, là ?!) : Macelène, Mactosh (on attend le premier post !), MacTambour, et ceux qui ont donné le coup de mains...

- Merci aux participants, c'était bien de se voir "en vrai" (même si j'ai retenu aucun prénom, c'est pas grave, il faudra se revoir   ), j'ai appris plein de trucs,

- Merci à Rob... euh, Vix..., euh, Vincent pour sa disponibilité, et le fait qu'il nous ait servi de prétexte pour tous nous voir... mais en avait-on _vraiment_ besoin (de prétexte) ?!?

- Merci à la piscine, un peu fraîche, mais néanmoins bien sympatique.

- Merci à la Météo : on a eu du bol.

 

Comme dit la pub : _"on remet ça ?!?"_


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2005)

_jeux de mot d'inspiration "sandwich jambon-beurre de la sodexho"_

Il est normal que cela fut une réussite car : « on ne peut pas être à la fois au four* et au moulin »


:rateau:

_*tout se joue sur ce mot_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Encore merci aux organisatrices et à leur accueil 

Une petite galerie de 12 images... doit y avoir tous les "before" normalement.

Humm dans le désordre les photos, je croyais pouvoir les ré-organiser après


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

A y est chuis rentré. (Bon ok ça fait plus d'une heure maintenant ).
Et chuis plus crevé que je ne le pensais !  :rateau:

C'était vraiment un super week-end, avec des gens sympas et une organisation au poil, jusqu'à commander la pluie ce matin pour éviter d'avoir trop de regrets en partant . Mais ça marche pas trop: en fait si j'avais pas une réunion importante demain je serais bien resté quelques jours de plus


----------



## SuperCed (16 Mai 2005)

ça fiourte tout le monde ?

C'était terrible!

Ici, ce fut très ardu de se lever, non pas à cause du phare lumineux situé autour de mon nombril, mais surtout à cause du temps pluvieux et du retour à la réalité quotidienne...

Il faut préciser que le décors fut quelque peu irréel. Notre picsinesque dimanche autour des vignes valait bien un déplacement!

Qu'en est-il de vos dos écarlates et de vos cartes de la Grèce (hein Louise!)?

Mon prochain post se fera état des conséquences néfastes liées à l'absorption de mort aux rat et de ses implications sur mon organisme.
A défaut de posséder de telles substances, j'opterai peut-être pour quelques fraises tagada?

Pim, as-tu eu un absentéisme en recrudescence en ce jour d'attente de tram bien longues?
Ange, as-tu eu la chance de redémarrer de façon répétée ton outil de travail préféré?
Ou en est le projet monarche (pour le bien de la populasse) de nos 2 autres amis de Clermont Ferrand?
Taho, tu dois être bien occupé entre le débriefing de cet événement et la suite du retour de la vangeance Grenobloise de samedi?

MacTambour doit me redirriger vers quelques fora photographiques de son oeuvre...
Alice s'inscrira-t-elle enfin pour finalement devenir elle aussi une foromo-dépendante? Est-ce une maladie génétique? Peut-être finira-t-elle par m'offrir une assiette taboulesque en premier lieu.

Lena, sauront nous ce qui est consécutif au chiffre tong?

Macounette va-t-elle réellement se greffer des couettes?

Roberto, Madona, et marie deviendront-ils professionnels en rugby depuis leur entrainement intensif de samedi soir?
La capuera au ballon ovale se répendra-t-elle largement en france, ou plutôt en suisse pour playaman?

La deuxième habitante de Montpellier se tentera-t-elle un jour de se résoudre à descendre sous les eaux jusqu'aux épaules?

Stook me rattrapera-t-il un jour en age, ou restera-t-il toujours un soleil en retard?

Helène et MacTosh trouveront-ils un nouveau moyen de parachuter leur clefs pour les nouveaux assayant de la tour forteresse?

Lumai finira-t-elle par me donner précisemment ses horaires de train pour Tour?

WebO finira-t-il par se rendre aux autorités françaises pour restituer un magot d'une valeur de X (censuré) fois son salaire à la gendaremerie nationale?

Je crois que nous trouverons en partie les réponses à toutes ces questions métaphysiques dans le prochain épisode : Roberto en montagne (le titre est sujet à modification)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mai 2005)

Qui lui a retiré son baillon ?  :affraid:  :modo:


----------



## macelene (16 Mai 2005)

reste encore des rescapé(e)s à la Lanterne... Le soleil... et trop bientôt le calme...  
Les mots me manquent pour le moment...  

À Toutes  et Tous....  :love:  Merci d'avoir été là....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> reste encore des rescapé(e)s à la Lanterne... Le soleil... et trop bientôt le calme...
> Les mots me manquent pour le moment...
> 
> À Toutes  et Tous....  :love:  Merci d'avoir été là....


des échos que j'ai eu que du plaisir (enfin on s'entend sur le mot plaisir ), chapeau !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Ça avait l'air bien sympa votre petite fête ! 

Y'à de quoi déprimer les absents  c'est vrai quoi ... vous auriez au moins pû avoir la pluie (je dois pas chanter si faux que ça ! )  on se vengera (hein Sm  ?)

J'ai été super contente de vous voir en direct Live (merci Bateman  et merci IChat  ) ...il ne manquait que quelques centaines de kilomètres  ...

Vivement les autres photos ! :love: (avec commentaires croustillants hein  )


----------



## mactambour (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça avait l'air bien sympa votre petite fête !
> 
> Y'à de quoi déprimer les absents  c'est vrai quoi ... vous auriez au moins pû avoir la pluie (je dois pas chanter si faux que ça ! )  on se vengera (hein Sm  ?)
> 
> ...



Lorna !!

Ce sera pour une autre fois...Rien n'est perdu    

Nous t'avons regrettée et surtout moi pour voir ton si joli casque !!  

 :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Nous t'avons regrettée et surtout moi pour voir ton si joli casque !!



À défaut du casque de Lorna, inimitable, je suppose qu'en fin de week-end, y en a qui en avaient des beaux de casques, du genre avec un boeing au point fixe dedans, du genre pas faciles à enlever,  même avec de l'aspirine.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Lorna !!
> 
> Ce sera pour une autre fois...Rien n'est perdu
> 
> ...



C'est gentil ça ...:rose: 
J'aurais bien aimé être parmi vous ...euh sans _cafsque_ vu le temps 

Non rien n'est perdu  


Vous remettez ça quand ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand même bien aimé la photo de Taho! "Stook à Greg : Je te dérange ? Non Je suis au téléphone avec ma copine"
> 
> 
> 
> C'est Alexandra qui en lisant ça va être contente


Cette phrase, c'est à moi qu'il l'avait sortie, mais voyant Stook au téléphone, je ne peux qu'y penser
Et Alexandra, l'a qu'à venir sur le forum pour se défendre !


----------



## mactambour (16 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> À défaut du casque de Lorna, inimitable, je suppose qu'en fin de week-end, y en a qui en avaient des beaux de casques, du genre avec un boeing au point fixe dedans, du genre pas faciles à enlever,  même avec de l'aspirine.



Tu veux parler du casque à boulons    

Beaucoup moins bien que celui de la diablotine !    

 :love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vous remettez ça quand ?


On remet ça samedi à Grenoble (juste une bouffe), dans trois semaines en Suisse...


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


J'en ai trop à donner ! Vraiment heureux d'avoir enfin rencontré tout le monde et vivment la prochaine !
:love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2005)

là je viens de me payer une journée de dingue qu'est pas prête de se terminer :rateau: mais mon front est là pour me rappeler ce super week-end.

read you soon comme dirait WebO

j'ai des photos et des mots pour bientôt


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de me payer une journée de dingue qu'est pas prête de se terminer :rateau: mais mon front est là pour me rappeler ce super week-end.



T'as piqué la frontale de Ray ?


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as piqué la frontale de Ray ?


mais pas la pectorale de SuperCed :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

et voila, un de plus chez lui.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




un week end....:

*ENORME...*

des gens geniaux.......le top.....on s'est bien mis ......
on a meme assité a un superbe mini-conclave de modos dans les toilettes du moulin, avec notre anglophone de supermodo, moderant ses petits modos un grand moment......
enfin, je parle de ça mais il y a tant a dire.......trop de chose.....trop.....
un regal.......il aurait pu durer 20 jours de plus......
et malheureusement je ne peux pas donner le bonjour a chaqu'un.....mais je vous embrasse tous...
et encore:

*Mille merci a MacElene !*

tu as ete super, et nous a concocté une AES memorable.....

bon, pour faire bref, les photos ne devraient pas tarder, il y en a beaucouip,, il faut que je trie.....mais ça ne va pas tarder......
vous les trouverez en cliquant sur le "photos" dans ma signature en fin de soirée.....

bon, salut a tous encore une fois et que le flood soit avec vous.....



ps:CCM, ton mp part bientot....

pps: faut faire quelque chose..........





			
				P*** de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mais pas la pectorale de SuperCed :rateau:



reste la dorsale de lumaï..


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> reste la dorsale de lumaï..


aahhhh lumai, entre elle et jpmiss je ne sais pas qui a fait le plus d'effort pour ressembler à son avatar.
Enfin lui il a travaillé sur la pose (et l'accessoire aimablement fourni par MacTambour), elle c'était plutôt la couleur


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> aahhhh lumai, entre elle et jpmiss je ne sais pas qui a fait le plus d'effort pour ressembler à son avatar.
> Enfin lui il a travaillé sur la pose (et l'accessoire aimablement fourni par MacTambour), elle c'était plutôt la couleur


----------



## mactambour (16 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> aahhhh lumai, entre elle et jpmiss je ne sais pas qui a fait le plus d'effort pour ressembler à son avatar.
> Enfin lui il a travaillé sur la pose (et l'accessoire aimablement fourni par MacTambour), elle c'était plutôt la couleur



Spyro !! tu vas me faire un gentil smiley maintenant ???
Ca me ferait un grand plaisir    

Quant à moi, je me demande si j'aurais pu ressembler à ma chouette !!  

 :love:


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

A vous de juger, pour jpmiss en tous cas


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Je pourrais poster une photo pour la comparaison...
Mais je tiens à ma peau alors euh


----------



## bateman (16 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les mots me manquent pour le moment...



je comprends, y'a de ça..    :love: 

merci pour tout, à toi et toute ta petite famille.  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A vous de juger, pour jpmiss en tous cas



'foirée!

:love:


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

Pour bien capter l'ambiance du samedi, un petit extrait de l'ambiance du dimanche


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'foirée!
> 
> :love:




Pas de chance ! Mon apn a de sérieux pbs, mais celle là est à peu près correcte.


----------



## petou (16 Mai 2005)

Quelle energie,
Hier la force n'etait plus avec vous (ni moi)!
Heureux de vous revoir en virtuel.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A vous de juger, pour jpmiss en tous cas



 Faut qu'on parle madonna   

_RDV même endroit dans pas longtemps _


----------



## playaman (16 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

Je suis bien arrivé à la maison et mes compatriotes suisses sont certainement bientôt chez eux.
Nous avons eus de la chance, pas de bouchons sur la route.

Gros poutoux à toutes les personnes que j'ai pu rencontrer + un énormes bisous à l'organisatrice  

Je vais reprendre mes taches familliales, à très bientôt ...


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Spyro !! tu vas me faire un gentil smiley maintenant ???
> Ca me ferait un grand plaisir
> Quant à moi, je me demande si j'aurais pu ressembler à ma chouette !!


En tout cas le barbec (et le reste) c'était chouette !     :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis bien arrivé à la maison et mes compatriotes suisses sont certainement bientôt chez eux.
> Nous avons eus de la chance, pas de bouchons sur la route.
> ...



content de vous savoir rentré.....
et a bientot Playaman......
poutoux aussi.....

ps:spyro aussi, Poutoux, je ne t'avais pas encore salué depuis ton retour...


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Plein de poutoux aussi à ceux qui sont rentrés depuis mon retour !
Personne a trouvé mon short ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis bien arrivé à la maison et mes compatriotes suisses sont certainement bientôt chez eux.
> Nous avons eus de la chance, pas de bouchons sur la route.
> ...



Il est pas mal pour un Nioubie (Suisse de surcroît) ce playaman!


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Plein de poutoux aussi à ceux qui sont rentrés depuis mon retour !
> Personne a trouvé mon short ?




Si . Il est à la Lanterne, LN l'a récupéré.
Si tout va bien, elle te l'amènera en Suisse bientôt !


----------



## pim (16 Mai 2005)

WE géant !

Organisation impeccable et impressionnante !

Un grand merci à MacElene et à tout sa famille   

Tournée de "t'as boulé" pour tout le monde


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Plein de poutoux aussi à ceux qui sont rentrés depuis mon retour !
> Personne a trouvé mon short ?




T'as regardé DTC?


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Cool ! Merci !
Encore une fois, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci !


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Cool ! Merci !
> Encore une fois, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci, merci !




Tu l'as retrouvé ? grâce à jpmiss ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

Que dire de plus a part merci?

les photos parlent d'elles même:




Cliquez sur Bateman 

PS: Asta la vista.... Baby


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Que dire de plus a part merci?
> 
> les photos parlent d'elles même:
> 
> ...



Mais dites lui qu'il faut qu'il change de chaussures  !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2005)

Voilà, Tout soudain©, je suis de retour en Suisse... dans le froid.   Jean Rosset est déjà couché.

Merci à Elene, à Françoise pour leur accueil, leur chaleur, pour tout. Et à tous pour ce magnifique week-end inoubliable. Que d'images, de rires, de fous rires, de joie, de partage... C'était divin. :love:  :love: J'en veux encore... 

Les photos suivent, mais il y a trier...    :love:

PS: la barre a été mise très haut pour la petite AES du 4 juin prochain à Lausanne. Pitin© faudra que j'assure...


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Merci pour l'organisation de ce week-end, pour les grands moments passé, pour les concours de tapages de bière avec Mackie (3-1 pour moi !), pour le cours de Palm avec Macounette (sa quoi ?), pour la dédicace de Roberto, pour la virée nocturne avec les Clermontois et SuperCed, pour les nombreux éclats de rire du week-end, pour l'accent Suisse ramené de Veuvey et qui ne m'a jamais quitté, pour l'heure en anglais avec le WebO, pour avoir su où se trouve Tarascon (Sud-Est !), pour la visite d'Avignon, pour la météo commandée par macelene, pour macelene qui a été royale (alors cet iPod ?), pour Lio et son sourire, pour MacTambour et sa superbe maison, pour le vieux moulin et son point de vue sur le Rhône, pour le pont sur lequel nous ne sommes même pas allé danser (shame on us !), pour le sens de l'orientation (et les attentions :rateau: ) d'Ange63, pour le superdupontisme de Pim, pour le joli couple que forment Prerima et Phin (c'est pas Finn ?  ), pour Playaman, son bide et sa bonne humeur, pour le concombre, son masque et Thomas, pour switcher et son absence de chemizafleur (le gars qu'à réfléchi dans sa tête !), pour Sylko que je lui ai pas encore dit assez pour la S'ÆS, pour jpmiss que je n'aurais pas vu assez longtemps (ce n'est que partie remise), pour Alice et son sale caractère, pour Lena qu'est si mignonne, pour Madonna à qui je dois une bière (les bons comptes font les bonzes amis), pour Chantal et ses mains en or (si, si !) et pour tous ceux que j'ai oublié de citer, mais que je n'oublie pas !

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Bande de salauds, vous avez bu le champagne sans nous ! :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Non moi c'était de l'ice tea


----------



## pim (16 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: la barre a été mise très haut pour la petite AES du 4 juin prochain à Lausanne. Pitin© faudra que j'assure...





			
				lalou a dit:
			
		

> les incessants palabres d'un anglophone à l'accent vachement suisse ;



Tu as 3 semaines pour peaufiner ton anglais    Mais comme c'est une mini AES, une prestation orale de 1/2 heure en anglais suffira :rateau:

Sérieusement, à chaque fois la bonne humeur y est, les heures passent vite, et on est tous tristes de se séparer  :rose:  Donc pas de soucis à se faire pour les prochaines


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bande de salauds, vous avez bu le champagne sans nous ! :rateau:


Ben ouais, fallait rester


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pfff...
> J'ai même pas raté mon train, _mais j'ai raté ça !_
> :mouais:
> :rateau:



Roberto, désolé d'avoir raté ta Flaque Party :rose:
T'en fais pas une a Nice que j'ai ma dédicace à moi aussi?


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, fallait rester


j'ai vraiment eu énormément de mal à partir et j'aurais préféré rester encore une journée, voire une semaine ! Faudra y peser pour la prochaine !  J'ai d'ailleurs regretté toute la journée de pas avoir pris une journée !



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, désolé d'avoir raté ta Flaque Party :rose:
> T'en fais pas une a Nice que j'ai ma dédicace à moi aussi?



Ma chemizafleur© attend avec impatience la prochaine dédicace !


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Que dire de plus a part merci?
> 
> les photos parlent d'elles même:
> 
> ...



Je re-cite. Ça le mérite largement. 

Très belles photos, mais pas seulement. Tout y est. La langueur de ce bel après midi de printemps, les sourires, les échanges, les complicités. Sans oublier l'humour des commentaires.
Et pourtant il était pas là le samedi. Alors imaginez ...
Parfait avec les résumés de Taho! pour se remettre dans l'ambiance.

:love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> les résumés de taho pour se remettre dans l'ambiance.
> 
> :love:


:love: :love:
C'est Taho! avec le Point d'exclamation© !


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça va *Taho!* (?)_


Oui, j'ai pas compris...    

Ça va très bien, pourquoi ?


----------



## mactambour (16 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chance ! Mon apn a de sérieux pbs, mais celle là est à peu près correcte.



Malgré les problèmes,   quelle allure ce JPMiss!!  
On ne peut plus royal...

Merci de ce souvenir inoubliable !!

 :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Malgré les problèmes,   quelle allure ce JPMiss!!
> On ne peut plus royal...
> 
> Merci de ce souvenir inoubliable !!
> ...



Quand mon fils a vu les photos ce soir il s'est écrié : oh c'est lui qui a eu la fève !  


Quant à toi et François, merci pour ça


----------



## macelene (16 Mai 2005)

:rose: vous êtes tous trop forts avec vos galeries...    Encore avec Loudjena...  et MAcTosh...  

JE reste encore sans mots... mais quelles journées innoubliables...     :love: 

JE tenais à remercier mes Parents (MActambour et Papador...   )  du fond du c½ur, de m'avoir permis de vous faire partager ce petit coin de PAradis... :love: pour Eux...

Je tiens certainement d'eux, cette joie de recevoir et de partager...  Je pense à tous ceux qui n'ont pas pu être avec nous... et espère avoir encore l'occasion de revivre ça en votre compagnie... :love:

C'est que du bonheur...  avec parfois des larmes de joie qui coulent toutes seules...  comme ça..  


Resteront forts ces moments passés avec vous TOutes et Tous...    :love:  


ps: je suis très émue...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2005)

Je suis rentré depuis 20h30 et en plein travail de tri des photos. Je vais bientôt les poster. Que dire? Je crois qu'un record fut encore battu ce week-end avec cette AES. Un tout grand merci à Macelene, Mactambour, François et Raynald pour leur accueil! Avec des AES comme ça, y'a plus besoin de vacances! C'est les vacances avec l'Humanité en plus.

Bisous à tous et à toutes: ceux que que je connaissais déjà et que j'ai revus avec un immense plaisir, et les autres dont je savais que la première rencontre en vaudrait la peine. Zut, la machine à coups de boule est bloquée sur "Vous devriez donner des points à d'autres avant d'en donner encore à...".

 :love:

PS: grand merci à Bateman qui est venu me chercher à la gare samedi et qui m'y a reconduit aujourd'hui en interrompant son lunch pour que je ne rate pas mon train!


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

Il est vrai que des records ont été battus ce week-end et on compte bien sur les prochaines ÆS pour faire encore mieux... ! 



Mais la barra a été placée haute !


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ps: je suis très émue...


Bah, quand les portes du TGV se sont refermées à 13h42, j'avais très soif. Et je crois que c'était pas la chaleur du soleil...

 :rose:


----------



## Spyro (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es un sacré mec souriant, en tout cas : un vrai plaisir !


Ça est vrai, je sais pas dire le contraire une fois !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2005)

J'attends le commentaire de SM...


----------



## Nephou (16 Mai 2005)

rentré du boulot il y a 45 min je viens de me rendre compte que mon t-shirt bleu a une couleur irreproduisible en rvb


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2005)

Mackie hésitant... «Puis non, je vais faire un mix.»...   :love:


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain ça tue.
> :rateau:


A ton avis c'est un couteau suisse?


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'attends le commentaire de SM...


Ton genoux va mieux ?!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2005)

La classe... :love: H&M Powererd...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2005)

En y repensant, cette AES a rassemblé des personnes de toutes les générations, et on peut féliciter Macelene et Roberto d'y être parvenu. Cela me fait penser qu'il n'y aurait d'ailleurs pas de Macelene sans Mactambour ni de Roberto sans ses parents. Alors remercions tous nos parents d'avoir fait de nous ce que nous sommes: une sacrée bande de nases  capables de parcourir des kilomètres (on pourrait facilement nous prendre pour des fous) tout en se connaissant à peine, pour se retrouver dans la joie, le respect, la bonne humeur, et le partage spontané qui nous enrichi toujours un peu plus.

...et tout ça à cause d'un foutu ordinateur qui ressemble à un moule à gaufres trempé dans le Tipp-Ex


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'attends le commentaire de SM...


  et celui de sonnyboy


----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'attends le commentaire de SM...



Mon Dieu... :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

Même Roberto lévitait... :love:






Qui a pris les photos?


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

et cette galerie, elle avance ?


----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> En y repensant, cette AES a rassemblé des personnes de toutes les générations, et on peut féliciter Macelene et Roberto d'y être parvenu. Cela me fait penser qu'il n'y aurait d'ailleurs pas de Macelene sans Mactambour ni de Roberto sans ses parents. Alors remercions tous nos parents d'avoir fait de nous ce que nous sommes: une sacrée bande de nases  capables de parcourir des kilomètres (on pourrait facilement nous prendre pour des fous) tout en se connaissant à peine, pour se retrouver dans la joie, le respect, la bonne humeur, et le partage spontané qui nous enrichi toujours un peu plus.
> 
> ...et tout ça à cause d'un foutu ordinateur qui ressemble à un moule à gaufres trempé dans le Tipp-Ex


----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même Roberto lévitait... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihihi ça avait l'air encore plus fort qu'à l'AE 2004 dans cette cave de Paname


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Et hop, encore une heureuse qui est rentrée au bercail. Heureuse d'avoir passé ces quatre jours inoubliables et d'avoir fait connaissance avec tant de gens merveilleux :love:

Tout d'abord un énorme _Merci_ du fond du coeur à :love:    La Belle Hélène  :love: sans qui tout ça non seulement n'aurait pas été possible, mais tout ça n'aurait pas été pareil. Une AES est le reflet de ceux qui l'organisent, et je pense pouvoir affirmer que si celle-ci fut si chalereuse, si belle, si douce en même temps, c'est parce que celle grâce à qui cela fut possible l'est aussi. Hélène, tu rayonnes d'amour, de gentillesse et d'amitié, et je te remercie du fond du coeur pour tout ce que tu nous a donné ce week-end. 

Un grand merci aussi à Françoise et à François, à Raynald et aux enfants pour leur accueil, leur générosité, leur gentillesse et leur écoute. 

Merci aussi à ceux et celles qui ont soutenu macelene dans la préparation... madonna, Loudj', lumai, bateman, pour ne citer qu'eux...

J'ai été ravie d'avoir fait la connaissance avec tant de personnes d'horizons différents; je n'ai malheureusement pas réussi à discuter avec tout le monde, mais j'ai adoré les moments passés à bavarder avec ceux avec qui j'ai pu discuter... enfin, vous me comprenez... _(houlà ma fille il est temps d'aller te coucher  )._ Merci à lumai et à talchan pour leur indulgence   A Taho! et Superced pour leur gentillesse et leurs taquineries (non je ne me ferai pas greffer des couettes   )... A Lio70, avec qui j'ai visité aujourd'hui le palais des Papes. 

Merci aux p'tits suisses avec qui j'ai fait la route. :love: A WebO' pour les fou rires (_in english please_  ) et à playaman pour le _bate-papo_  et à sylko pour la sylkomobile... et le speed final   Le train m'est parti sous le nez mais j'en avais rien à cirer  

Et puis j'ai fait la connaissance tout plein de gens adorables dont Mackie, bateman, loudjena, madonna :love: , ainsi que prerima & Finn et les clermontois, stook, Nephou, Yip, switcher & nadia, Spyro, Grug, lccm et sa petite famille, jpmiss, pim, ... et zut il est tard et j'en oublie tout plein certainement, et justement, je m'en veux de ne pas avoir réussi à causer avec tout le monde... mais je pense à vous tous avec beaucoup d'amitié, merci pour tous ces moments partagés ensemble. 

Et un grand merci à Roberto pour sa dédicace (non, je ne suis pas _ta_ counette. Qu'on se le dise !    , sa disponibilité et sa gentillesse.

Et.... je vous aime tous. :love: Merci pour cette belle démonstration d'amitié. :love:
_
(retourne se chercher un mouchoir)_

Comme tous ceux qui ont pris le TGV j'avais soif tout le temps. :rose: et ça a commencé avant même que je ne quitte Avignon.  :rose:

Ah oui, j'ai 200 photos à trier, je posterai mon album (non, Hélène, je n'oublierai pas les commentaires  ) dès demain. 

_et tschüss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et cette galerie, elle avance ?



WebO va dormir.  Demain pitetre...  D:



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi ça avait l'air encore plus fort qu'à l'AE 2004 dans cette cave de Paname



Tous les records ont été battu.  :love:

Ah oui, j'oubliais... une vidéo de Mackie et sa nounou...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

bon, voila mes photos...enfin, quelques unes.... 
mais de toute facon, le lien est dans ma signature au dessus du bouton citer.....


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ah oui, j'ai 200 photos à trier, je posterai mon album (non, Hélène, je n'oublierai pas les commentaires  ) dès demain.
> 
> ...




Des commentaires audio c'est possible ? 

:love:


----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2005)

Mais... c'est ENOOOOORME  

Je commence à mieux comprendre les conditions dans lesquelles a été enregistré ce message durant la même nuit


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quand mon fils a vu les photos ce soir il s'est écrié : oh c'est lui qui a eu la fève !



C'est de famille ou quoi? 

:love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> En y repensant, cette AES a rassemblé des personnes de toutes les générations, et on peut féliciter Macelene et Roberto d'y être parvenu. Cela me fait penser qu'il n'y aurait d'ailleurs pas de Macelene sans Mactambour ni de Roberto sans ses parents. Alors remercions tous nos parents d'avoir fait de nous ce que nous sommes: une sacrée bande de nases  capables de parcourir des kilomètres (on pourrait facilement nous prendre pour des fous) tout en se connaissant à peine, pour se retrouver dans la joie, le respect, la bonne humeur, et le partage spontané qui nous enrichi toujours un peu plus.
> 
> _* ...et tout ça à cause d'un foutu ordinateur qui ressemble à un moule à gaufres trempé dans le Tipp-Ex*_


Arf :love: j'adoooore !  il faut être belge pour dire un truc pareil   
et le pire c'est que c'est vrai


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même Roberto lévitait... :love:
> 
> Qui a pris les photos?



Je me dénonce. J'avais piqué l'appareil de WebO, un court instant.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ...et tout ça à cause d'un foutu ordinateur qui ressemble à un moule à gaufres trempé dans le Tipp-Ex




Ca mérite un ban ça nan?


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des commentaires audio c'est possible ?
> 
> :love:


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me dénonce. J'avais piqué l'appareil de WebO, un court instant.



Elles sont parfaites ces tofs...  Ça rend bien l'ambiance... :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

d'ailleurs la WebO's To-Do list des bans en est où ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Mai 2005)

stouque a dit:
			
		

>


    

J'avais pas vu ça  :mouais: 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs la WebO's To-Do list des bans en est où ?



Ah, flûte, je l'ai oubliée chez les gendarmes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs la WebO's To-Do list des bans en est où ?



moi, si c'est WebO je n'ai rien contre 24 heures de Ban....mais a condition qu'il me previenne en anglais....

ps: et par telephone en pleine nuit...


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie WebO 
Galerie Taho!


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

C'est pas dans mes habitudes mais franchement celle là, faut l'encadrer 

*La fine fleur de MacGé :rateau:*


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Galerie jpmiss
> Galerie stook
> Galerie WebO
> Galerie Taho!



*Merci Alain*   grâce à toi  LE fil Rendez-vous a pris une grande valeur ...  Nous nous sommes régalés...  ils m'ont gâté...:rose:   Des rencontres riches en émotions ...   Des personnes sensas...    

Enfin tous réunis pour un grand très grand Moment de Joie et de Vie....  :love:


----------



## Macoufi (17 Mai 2005)

J'étais bien   quand j'ai vu que je pourrais pas y aller.

Et pis, j'me suis "consolée" (  ) en me disant que je savourerais

résumés et photos.

Mouais... sauf que, j'ai tout lu, j'ai regardé les photos et...

c'est pire qu'avant   :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mai 2005)

t'as vu, c'est chiant de se dire qu'on a raté un grand moment...


----------



## Macoufi (17 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu, c'est ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------- de se dire qu'on a raté un grand moment...


Tu m'excuseras de modifier ton post, mais :

1/ ce mot ne me paraît pas adéquat
2/ il ne suffit pas
3/ de toute façon, y'a pas de mots... 

Mais, oui, nous sommes bien d'accord...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dans mes habitudes mais franchement celle là, faut l'encadrer
> 
> *La fine fleur de MacGé :rateau:*




et donc de gauche a droite:

Pim, Playaman, Taho!, loudjena (devant en pepita),SylKo, roberto, Mackie, Bateman (derriere Mackie), Finn, Gilbertus (derriere Finn), WebO (derriere webO, je sais pas un bout de Mactosh...?...) puis le Stook et Lio70....

voila une bien belle equipe, merci MacTambour pour la photo....
et surtout merci encore Helene, je ne sais comment te dire merci......c'etait si excellent.....trop trop bon.....super...;bref, voila...


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2005)

En voici trois... les autres, demain.  Je suis trop crevé! :sleep:


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous sommes régalés...  ils m'ont gâté...:rose:   Des rencontres riches en émotions ...   Des personnes sensas...
> 
> Enfin tous réunis pour un grand très grand Moment de Joie et de Vie....  :love:


Tu as été gâtée :rateau: mais ce n'est que juste récompense pour l'organisation de ce grand moment de convivialité et d'amitié 

C'est un vrai plaisir de constater que le mouvement prend de l'ampleur 
Merci à tous pour votre participation   

D'autres ÆS suivent et, à chaque fois, le cercle des rencontres s'agrandit un peu plus  :love: 

Le point d'orgue annuel sera l'ÆC de septembre et toutes les bonnes volontés seront les bienvenues pour son organisation


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2005)

Et une tite dernière, prise juste avant la nuit, après avoir déposé WebO.

Pour rappeler des souvenirs à MacTambour et à François et surtout pour les remercier d'avoir transmis leur joie de vivre à leur descendance.  :love: 

Que de moments chaleureux, en si peu de temps. Merci.







Château de Chillon, près de Montreux.


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Un moment de folie parmi tant d'autres.


----------



## Spyro (17 Mai 2005)

Bon en tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir que ce week-end a permis à Rob
de penser à autre chose qu'à son travail de graphiste et de dessinateur  

Samedi:





Dimanche:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

bon, un petit diapo pour et sur l'organisatrice de cette fabuleuse fete......
un bien bô deballage...

et comme Lumai, on leve tous notre verre a ta santé, Macelene.....


----------



## Lio70 (17 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu ça  :mouais:
> 
> :love:  :love:


Quoi, tu n'aimes pas Arcimboldo? 
 :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *La fine fleur de MacGé :rateau:*


Pour la petite histoire (mais vraiment la toute petite), c'est mon album que Roberto tien entre ses mains... Celui qu'il m'a dédicacé une heure plus tard...


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Un moment de folie parmi tant d'autres.



Superbe ! Quel plaisir de se sentir une star sous les nombreux flashs !
Tu es en train de trier tes photos ? J'ai hâte de les voir !


----------



## benjamin (17 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous pour ces photos et ces moments que vous avez partagés. Cela m'enchante particulièrement


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en train de trier tes photos ? J'ai hâte de les voir !


C'est en cours. Stay tuned...


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est en cours. Stay tuned...


Cool, bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Voici le fil pour les dédicaces, suite à une de mes idées lancées en l'air et ramassée par Madonna dans le bar : Roberto's Dedicaces !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Cela m'enchante particulièrement


 
Pas autant que nous 
T'aurais du venir


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

Bon, je continue à trier mes photos, après la série dédicace... 

Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne. 
Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je continue à trier mes photos, après la série dédicace...
> 
> Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne.
> Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.


Super, merci ! Sauf que le dimanche marche plus !


----------



## Nephou (17 Mai 2005)

en attendant d'avoir du temps : dimanche matin





reboot




la piscine​


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Monsieur aime les ombres et les reflets 
Pas mal pour une AJ quand même...


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

madonna : "ça commence à faire piscine municipale là."


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

une derniere et je retourne bosser


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Des piscines municipales comme ça, tu me diras où !_
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Ça n'avait rien de méchant hein :hein:.......C'était juste pour souligner le nombre de présents !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

... pour info, le mini diapo sur helene est deplacé en derniere page de ma galerie....
il sera pret dans 5 mn.....


au cas ou: Ma galerie d'Avignon


----------



## Nephou (17 Mai 2005)

Si ça c'est pas de la modération...








:love:


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Si ça c'est pas de la modération...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				 nephou a dit:
			
		

> Dernière modification par Nephou Aujourd'hui à 13h32. Motif: oups je viens de me relire"



trop tard, je t'avais lu !


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2005)

Que dire...

D'abord un grand grand merci à Elene, Mactosch et Mactambour, pour leur accueil et leur chaleur aussi grande que celle du soleil de ces derniers jours (Aïe ! J'en garde les traces !!!  )


Heureuse découverte que celle d'Avignon et des Avignonnais(es) !
Et aussi, bien sur, de tout ceux qui ont convergé ces derniers jours par là-bas.


Une seule chose à dire : Quand est-ce qu'on recommence ???


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Et voici quelques-unes de mes photos. Je commence avec la soirée du samedi... soir 
Les autres viendront au fur et à mesure.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et voici quelques-unes de mes photos. Je commence avec la soirée du samedi... soir


 
Rhâââ :love:

La seule raison pour laquelle je ne regrette pas d'etre arrivé dimanche c'est que j'ai pas été obligé de porter une chemise a fleurs.. 

Si non je regrette d'avoir raté ça par ex:


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et voici quelques-unes de mes photos. Je commence avec la soirée du samedi... soir
> Les autres viendront au fur et à mesure.




Manque juste l'accent..  :love:


----------



## Nephou (17 Mai 2005)

je veins de tomber sur une de mes photos de webo' et finn :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Manque juste l'accent..  :love:


:love: 

Et voici la suite : Invasion de la Flaque©


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Super, merci ! Sauf que le dimanche marche plus !



Elle remarche.  Même que maintenant il y a aussi les photos du samedi. :love:

Et les deux vidéos... Mackie et sa nounou et le Vieux Moulin.


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle remarche.  Même que maintenant il y a aussi les photos du samedi. :love:
> 
> Et les deux vidéos... Mackie et sa nounou et le Vieux Moulin.


Excellent. :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Next one. 
Un dimanche à la campagne


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette.....

j'adore cette photo de ta galerie avec nos deux modos d'IpodG, on y sent la fraicheur de webO...


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

j'ai appris un truc ce week-end, et les photos sont là pour confirmer :

le suisse n'aime pas l'eau


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'ai appris un truc ce week-end, et les photos sont là pour confirmer :
> 
> le suisse n'aime pas l'eau


je complète : l'eau de piscine  

j'ai regroupé mes photos comme suit : AES Avignon 2005 : Tortillas, Teuf© et Taboulés


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'ai appris un truc ce week-end, et les photos sont là pour confirmer :
> 
> le suisse n'aime pas l'eau


Exactement ! personnellement je me fais préparer du protoxyde d'hydrogène à la pharmacie du coin, pour mes absynthe. De l'eau ! y en a bien assez dans la viande !


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai eu un message à 4h00 du mat en Anglais d'un mec qui a du penser que je ne comprenais pas :hein: :hein: :hein:


Bon Taho! Il faut qu'on parle  :rateau:


----------



## Delorès de Vyce (17 Mai 2005)

Je vous remercie tous de cet excellent WE. Merci à Macelène et Mactosh . Merci à MacTambour et François . Merci à Roberto Vendès . Merci à nos photographes de nous faire revivre ce moment de bonheur à travers vos photos.


----------



## sylko (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chouette ton premier post !
> :love: :love: :love:


 
Oui, ben à propos de premier post...

On attend toujours celui d'un certain MacTosh.


----------



## bateman (17 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ben à propos de premier post...
> 
> On attend toujours celui d'un certain MacTosh.


 
Yes!  

stay tuned comme ils disent.


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Delorès de Vyce a dit:
			
		

> Je vous remercie tous de cet excellent WE. Merci à Macelène et Mactosh . Merci à MacTambour et François . Merci à Roberto Vendès . Merci à nos photographes de nous faire revivre ce moment de bonheur à travers vos photos.


Coucou Nadia.  et bienvenue sur MacGé ! :love:
On attend avec impatience l'arrivée d'un certain iBook.


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2005)

Bienvenue la miss !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

salut delorès et bienvenue......



et effectivement, a quand le premier post de Mactosh....?..


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

jamais, ça doit rester un mythe


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2005)

Delorès de Vyce a dit:
			
		

> Je vous remercie tous de cet excellent WE. Merci à Macelène et Mactosh . Merci à MacTambour et François . Merci à Roberto Vendès . Merci à nos photographes de nous faire revivre ce moment de bonheur à travers vos photos.



Le dernier j'espère !!    

On en veut d'autres !!

Merci de tes merci mais on était très heureux de vous avoir tous à la Grange...




 :love:

*Encore des photos*


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette : la soirée du samedi... soir,  Invasion de la Flaque©.


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette

*Galerie mactambour*


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut delorès et bienvenue......
> 
> 
> 
> et effectivement, a quand le premier post de Mactosh....?..


 coucou aussi !  !
Que Mactosh poste son premier message (pourtant prévu dans le week-end !) ou ça risque de bouler sévère


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu un message à 4h00 du mat en Anglais d'un mec qui a du penser que je ne comprenais pas :hein: :hein: :hein:
> 
> 
> Bon Taho! Il faut qu'on parle  :rateau:


Quand tu veux, j'en ai à dire aussi ! http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99711


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Merci de tes merci mais on était très heureux de vous avoir tous à la Grange...



Au fait, elle est pas a vendre la Grange des fois? 
(a prix d'amis s'entend...) 





Merci


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, elle est pas a vendre la Grange des fois?
> (a prix d'amis s'entend...)
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le moment,  vraiment non...et puis il y a la "suite" ... alors...   
Non le mieux est que tu viennes passer de temps en temps quelques moments divins


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Galerie petit scarabée
> Galerie jpmiss
> Galerie stook
> Galerie Taho!
> ...



Golf !!!

Mais j'avoue que c'est beaucoup mieux et beaucoup plus esthétique...   

Merci Golf     

 :love:


----------



## bateman (17 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette

*Galerie mactambour*

allez hop, un peu de flou pour tout le monde!  :rateau: 

*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*


----------



## petou (17 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, elle est pas a vendre la Grange des fois?
> (a prix d'amis s'entend...) :



Bonsoir, Comme ça, on s'y fait un bar à teuf, avec connexion wifi, serveur Xserve et tutti quanti...
et une communauté Mac qui resterait inoubliable, comme ce week-end, qui le restera dans notre RAM trés volatile.

Désolé, de ne pas vous poster souvent, mais croyez moi, mon c½ur est encore avec vous !

Et je pense que ça viendra.

Merci pour ces photos superbes.


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, Comme ça, on s'y fait un bar à teuf, avec connexion wifi, serveur Xserve et tutti quanti...
> et une communauté Mac qui resterait inoubliable, comme ce week-end, qui le restera dans notre RAM trés volatile.
> 
> Désolé, de ne pas vous poster souvent, mais croyez moi, mon c½ur est encore avec vous !
> ...




nous on a déjà pensé aux aménagements à faire pour la rave près des cerisiers !


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

C'était donc bien une hallucination 
J'ai cru avoir parlé avec Finn..


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
*Galerie mactambour*
*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*
la plage (video)


----------



## prerima (17 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
*Galerie mactambour*
*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*
la plage (video)

Merci pour toutes ces photos ! :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

pour beaucoup d'entre nous, c'est une vision plutot fidele de cette soirée


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pour beaucoup d'entre nous, c'est une vision plutot fidele de cette soirée


I could say it was what many of us saw by the end of the saturday... 

Repeat after me : 

Hey, Bi, Sii, Dii... Hey...


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> I could say it was what many of us saw by the end of the saturday...
> 
> Repeat after me :
> 
> Hey, Bi, Sii, Dii... Hey...



... "AEEiii, Biii, Ciii, Diiii...." 


... comment ça, t'as pas encore vu mes photos ?


----------



## Yip (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et voici quelques-unes de mes photos. Je commence avec la soirée du samedi... soir
> Les autres viendront au fur et à mesure.





MDR les commentaires      

Bravo Macounette !!    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, elle est pas a vendre la Grange des fois?
> (a prix d'amis s'entend...)
> 
> 
> ...



Pis on la repeint tout en orange.  :love:


----------



## loudjena (18 Mai 2005)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


C'est bien ce jeux des boules mais ça ne dure pas longtemps, domage !


----------



## playaman (18 Mai 2005)

Merci monsieur miss pour le compliment, j'espere toute ma vie rester un éternel nioube   
Euh pourquoi ils sont pas 5 les 4 fantastiques ? Passe par la suisse un de ces 4 qu'ont te mettent le feu !

... Mon bide se porte de moins en moins bien la nourriture a moins de goût quand ont est pas entouré de gens si sympa. 

Ma bonhumeur m'a suivi et  étonne mes amis, faisait longtemps qu'ils ne m'avait pas vus si jovial, encor merci à tous pour ce plein de chaleur humaine   

...Comme quoi c'est fou ce qu'on peut s'amuser avec un objet trouvé à la ouaïeme see yeah, j'espère que ce mini ballon de rugby à été récupéré par un de minots ou minettes, moi je l'ai completement oublié après mon x ième verres de framboise...

Je ne dirais rien sur le post tant attendu de mactosh, sinon il va se sentir obligé, mais fait le vite sinon on redescend tous pour te motiver   

Que le souvenir et la convivialté de ce moment vous accompagne le plus longtemps possible


----------



## Lio70 (18 Mai 2005)

J'ajoute ma galerie. Enfin terminé, je vais pouvoir aller dormir! 

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Galerie Lio70 
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
*Galerie mactambour*
*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*
la plage (video)


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... "AEEiii, Biii, Ciii, Diiii...."
> 
> 
> ... comment ça, t'as pas encore vu mes photos ?


Si bien sur et je me suis bien marré, bravo !   :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2005)

et une petite compil, en vrac de dimanche (sunday) 
Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Galerie Lio70 
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
*Galerie mactambour*
*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*
la plage (video)
sunday (8,4Mo)


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2005)

P***** il est fort grug  ....Il a même fait écrire un morceau juste pour nous


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mai 2005)

genial ton diapo du dimanche Grug.....
excellent.....


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et une petite compil, en vrac de dimanche (sunday)
> Galerie petit scarabée
> Galerie jpmiss
> Galerie stook
> ...


Et Mackie ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et Mackie ?


 
Il est en train de trier ses 573 photos


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

*2*573 !


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est en train de trier ses 573 photos



OQP :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Samedi, à la Flaque©
« Fichier > Ouvrir » !​
Ça y est, ça Remarche ! 

Fallait remettre le dossier *ScriptingAdditions* qui se trouvait dans */Library* et qui doit se trouver dans */Previous Systems/Previous System1/Library* si vous avez fait comme moi une install _Archiver et installer_


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2005)

:love: :love: je viens enfin de découvrir la vidéo de Grug...  Lé fort...  

Les photos...  un grand album... inoubliable...   

Merci mes ZAmi(e)s...  :love:   à  pour une autre fois...


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: je viens enfin de découvrir la vidéo de Grug...  Lé fort...
> 
> Les photos...  un grand album... inoubliable...
> 
> Merci mes ZAmi(e)s...  :love:   à  pour une autre fois...


Merci, merci, merci à toi ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> OQP :rateau:



Mackie j'ai failli oublier... Valà... Le risotto aux asperges que j'avais à faire samedi 






Faut du vrai Riz Carnaroli Superfino hein   Qui sait pour une AES Lyon   

A + vous tous :love:  ...


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mackie j'ai failli oublier... Valà... Le risotto aux asperges que j'avais à faire samedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rhaaaaa moi qui adore le risotto :love: je peux en faire un aux bolets 
superbe les photos :love:


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mackie j'ai failli oublier... Valà... Le risotto aux asperges que j'avais à faire samedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai beaucoup entendu parler de tes multiples talents ce week end 
En voilà un condensé parfait !!


----------



## Spyro (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, ça Remarche !
> 
> Fallait remettre le dossier *ScriptingAdditions* qui se trouvait dans */Library* et qui doit se trouver dans */Previous Systems/Previous System1/Library* si vous avez fait comme moi une install _Archiver et installer_


J'ai pas arrêté de le dire pendant la présentation     
Et y a PLEIN de sujets qui parlent de ça  :rateau:


----------



## golf (18 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sunday (8,4Mo)


Y a pas, mais il émane de cette vidéo une énergie redoutable


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas arrêté de le dire pendant la présentation
> Et y a PLEIN de sujets qui parlent de ça  :rateau:


je sais, je t'ai entendu ! http://www.pomme-grenette.org/gallery/aes/avignon-2005/pages/page_66.php
c'est pourquo j'ai fait une recherche !


----------



## Spyro (18 Mai 2005)

tut tut c'est pas un bug de tiger  
C'est la même chose sous panther.


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

de Photoshop, pardon, je corrigerais
c'est un bug SOUS Tiger


----------



## Yip (18 Mai 2005)

Voici ma galerie d'Avignon :


Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Galerie Lio70 
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
*Galerie mactambour*
*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*
la plage (video)
sunday (8,4Mo) 
Galerie Yip


----------



## loudjena (19 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Trop vide... tout le monde est parti...



Je suis partie de la Lanterne parce que + ça aurait été trop  :rose:  :love: 

J'ai bien falli manquer le train, que Stook ne condusait pas :hein:, comme pour une fois je n'étais pas en retard. Pourtant j'aurais pu, on a failli se tromper de gare avec Hélène, on était presque à la moitié du chemin quand je m'en suis apperçu, ça nous a fait comme un choc ! :hosto: Bon finalement je vais sur le quai et là il y avait un train, normal quoi, je suis sur un quai de gare ! Mais je sais pas ce qui s'est passé, j'avais en tête que le bon c'était le suivant. Alors je me suis mise à attendre, j'ai posé mon sac sur le banc, il y avait des types en veste bleue avec des casquettes, ils avaient pas l'air trop speed, comme les gosses ils avaient des sifflets, sauf que les leurs n'étaient pas en plastique jaune, enfin bon passons. Je sors un journal dont je feuillette les pages comme si j'allais les lire, mais pas tout de suite, un jour. Et puis là tout soudain un des gars avec la casquette me demande si je suis bien Madame Machin et si je vais bien à, bon là je ne sais plus quel nom de bled il a dit, mais c'est certain c'était pas là que j'allais, enfin pas aujourd'hui en tous cas. Je lui dit que non, je vais à Grenoble et là il me réponds tout calme "ha ben le train est là", l'air de dire, ça tombe plutôt bien vous avez du bol c'est dingue ! Alors moi je lui réponds "heu... c'est ce train là, celui-là ?" Oui, il me fait, "vous pouvez monter dedans". Ha ! Au premier pied que j'ai mis sur la marche un autre gars en veste bleu (je sais pas d'où sors ce bleu mais il n'est pas top) siffle et tout le bazar commence à bouger. Un peu plus et je le regardais partir tranquille sous mon nez.

Dans les nuages  
(pas de smiley nuage ?)


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

content d'apprendre que tu es bien rentré Loudjena.....et a bientot ....


bon, yip, j'ai bien aimé ta photo au bord de la piscine.....







il suffit que le cousin dise:  -mon pc est mort faut que je m'achete un nouveau portable -
pour qu'un groupe de VRP Apple se forme....   

( de gauche a droite: Pim, Prerima, Mackie de dos face a Finn, Stook et le cousin Pierre de Stook...)


bon, on attend Mackie et ses photos maintenant......  

 

encore une bise a tous...


----------



## Balooners (19 Mai 2005)

Marie ? Il est où le maillot de bain ? :mouais: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Marie ? Il est où le maillot de bain ? :mouais: :love:



dessous.......


----------



## Balooners (19 Mai 2005)

Merde, j'y ai cru


----------



## prerima (19 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Marie ? Il est où le maillot de bain ? :mouais: :love:




Bouh, tu n'avais qu'à venir tu l'aurais vu !


----------



## bateman (19 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma galerie d'Avignon :
> 
> Galerie Yip


yip, les commentaires sont excellents!  
celui-là est parfait.
merci.


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> yip, les commentaires sont excellents!
> celui-là est parfait.
> merci.


les photos sont excellentes et les commentaires comme toujours aussi !
Ce qui est marrant en regardant les photos de tout le monde, c'est de voir le point de vue de chacun et de revivre un peu ce qu'il a vécu. J'ai vécu la journée du lundi avec tous, tandis que vous avez dû vivre notre escapade nocturne du vendredi...


----------



## SuperCed (19 Mai 2005)

Chui zencore tout blanc sur la vidéo... Ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui, ayé, l'été est démarré!

Merci à tous pour les photos!


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2005)

ton ventre, ça va mieux ? 

merci à toi de m'avoir accompagné  dommage que tu ne puisse venir en suisse !


----------



## SuperCed (19 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ton ventre, ça va mieux ?
> 
> merci à toi de m'avoir accompagné  dommage que tu ne puisse venir en suisse !



En fait, même pas mal! Comme quoi le ventre est bien moins douloureux que le dos. J'avais testé le dos une semaine avant...

Pour la suisse, rien n'est joué encore...

Pourquoi est-ce une "MINI"-aes?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi est-ce une "MINI"-aes?


mini veut dire qu'à la base c'est une soirée seulement, mais là apparement si les gens dorment sur place y a moyen de repicoler dimanche


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi est-ce une "MINI"-aes?



AES mini = un jour, un soir. AES = sur un week-end, prolongé. C'est tout. 

Viens plutôt poster dans le bon sujet pour cette mini AES d'un après-midi et d'un soir.


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> yip, les commentaires sont excellents!
> celui-là est parfait.
> merci.


En effet, ils sont top. 
J'ai toujours pensé que les commentaires, ça ajoute un petit piquant aux photos :love:


Ced, on t'attend de pied ferme à Lausanne


----------



## petou (19 Mai 2005)

Salut,
Merci à Yip, pour les photos (et les commentaires toujours au poil...)
et aux autres aussi, pour ces galleries superbes.
C'est vrai, ça nous à permis aussi de participer aussi à la Before et à un Dimanche à la Campagne ensoleillé.
Merci, cette journée restera un trés bon souvenir, en attendant d'autres.
A bientôt


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Galerie Lio70 
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
*Galerie mactambour*
*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*
la plage (video)
sunday (8,4Mo) 
Galerie Yip
Galerie Lumai


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2005)

Et enfin... la petite balade du vendredi après-midi dans Avignon. 

***

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Petite balade du vendredi après-midi dans Avignon, Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Galerie Lio70 
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
*Galerie mactambour*
*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*
la plage (video)
sunday (8,4Mo) 
Galerie Yip
Galerie Lumai


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

Superbes photos :love:
'tin qu'est-ce que j'avais le nez rouge :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

Ben les yeux rouges j'ai pu faire quelque chose. Pour le nez, c'est plus difficile ! 


(où est-ce que tu as vu que tu avais le nez rouge ???)


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> (où est-ce que tu as vu que tu avais le nez rouge ???)


ben là par exemple :rateau:

(mais c'est pas grave) 

après tout, le reste était rouge aussi :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

Non non ! C'est le reflet du torchon, ça !


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2005)

bah, le nouvel avatar (bientot plus nouveau d'ailleurs....) fait des emules, y a rien qu' a voir Bateman......











En moine Chartreux avec des sandales et un abat-jour sur la tête...      :love:


----------



## bateman (19 Mai 2005)

sandales de curé? l'option moine chartreux me plaît plus..  


merci. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bah, le nouvel avatar (bientot plus nouveau d'ailleurs....) fait des emules, y a rien qu' a voir Bateman......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain, sur le coup j'ai cru que je m'etais logué sous ton pseudo...  
et en plus que j'aivais posté dans le mauvais sujet...


----------



## playaman (19 Mai 2005)

Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
Galeries WebO : Petite balade du vendredi après-midi dans Avignon, Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Galerie Lio70 
Vidéo WebO : Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
*Galerie mactambour*
*Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi*
la plage (video)
sunday (8,4Mo) 
Galerie Yip
Galerie Lumai
Galerie playaman
Ma modeste contribution  
Désolé pour les fôtes de l'ortografe


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

Super les photos, playaman  :love: :love:


----------



## playaman (19 Mai 2005)

Mici


----------



## pim (21 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je suis bon dernier, mais j'y vais aussi de mon petit album photos souvenirs


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mai 2005)

super Pim, elles sont sympa.....
j'aime bien la serie du red Lion....hum....les bonnes Pintes......


----------



## mactambour (21 Mai 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis bon dernier, mais j'y vais aussi de mon petit album photos souvenirs :
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/chaurand/AES/PhotoAlbum38.html



Ta galerie multiple est superbe....   

Merci Pim et à bientôt..

 :love:


----------



## Taho! (21 Mai 2005)

J'aime beaucoup le commentaire sur celle-ci : 




Bon sang la notice est en anglais​


----------



## Taho! (21 Mai 2005)

*Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
*Galeries WebO : *Petite balade du vendredi après-midi dans Avignon, Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Galerie Lio70 
*Vidéos WebO : *Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
Galerie mactambour
Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi
la plage (video)
sunday (8,4Mo) 
Galerie Yip
Galerie Lumai
Galerie playaman
Galerie Pim*


----------



## Spyro (22 Mai 2005)

*Galerie petit scarabée 
Galerie jpmiss 
Galerie stook 
Galerie Taho!
*Galeries WebO : *Petite balade du vendredi après-midi dans Avignon, Dédicace, Dîner du vendredi et after à la Lanterne, samedi, Dimanche à la grange du Tambour... quelques portraits.
Galerie Lio70 
*Vidéos WebO : *Mackie et sa nounou, Vieux Moulin.
Galeries Macounette
Galerie mactambour
Galerie Floue Avignon, le samedi
la plage (video)
sunday (8,4Mo) 
Galerie Yip
Galerie Lumai
Galerie playaman
Galerie Pim
Galerie Spyro*


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2005)




----------



## hegemonikon (22 Mai 2005)

Sympa 

je suis parti trop tôt 

Je ne sais pas qui s'occupait du BBQ mais il devait être cancérologue vu la fumée


----------



## pim (22 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas qui s'occupait du BBQ mais il devait être cancérologue vu la fumée



C'est François qui s'occupait du BBQ, avec une super technique pour pas que ça crame avec le tuyau d'arrosage ! Donc pas de risque niveau cancérologie, mais grosses fumées


----------



## mactambour (22 Mai 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est François qui s'occupait du BBQ, avec une super technique pour pas que ça crame avec le tuyau d'arrosage ! Donc pas de risque niveau cancérologie, mais grosses fumées



FB a une technique éprouvée depuis longtemps...
Oui grosses fumées, mais résultat optimum..   

 :love: 
Partage avec Ange....


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2005)

Bonjour Françoise 

Je m'ferais bien un petit rewind d'une semaine là...
:love:


----------



## Grug (22 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


 Ah, les brumes du petit matin


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les brumes du petit matin



j'avais lu les brunes...


----------



## Grug (22 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'avais lu les brunes...


  :love:


----------



## mactambour (22 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Françoise
> 
> Je m'ferais bien un petit rewind d'une semaine là...
> :love:



Une espèce de petite, toute petite AES ???   
Ma foi pourquoi pas    



 :love:


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

Merci Spyro pour les belles photos :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

*je veux refaire la fete avec vous a Avignon......*


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

bah commence par aller à Valence


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mai 2005)

super, j'avais pas vu, merci pour l'info.....


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2005)

Oui, on va essayer de remettre ça à Valence... 
C'est vrai qu'il y a 1 semaine, on était en train de sommeiller au soleil...  :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2005)

Hop, inscris !


----------



## Taho! (22 Mai 2005)

Et enfin un dernier petit mot pour remercier macelene d'avoir récupéré mon short et à Pepita, enfin Loudjena, pour me l'avoir rendu hier ! Non, il ne fera pas le tour d'Europe !


----------

